# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Իրանի իսլամական հեղափոխություն. պատճառները, ընթացքը և հետևանքները

## Ambrosine

Այսօր մեր երկրում ծիծաղի օրն են նշում, այն էլ ծիծաղելի շատ քիչ բան կա, իսկ այ Իրանում մեծ տոն է. *1979 թվականի ապրիլի 1-ին Իրանի ժողովրդի միասնական քվեով երկրի 2500 տարվա շահական իշխանությունը տապալվեց, և ստեղծվեց Իրանի իսլամական հանրապետությունը:* Այդ օրը հռչակվեց Իրանի իսլամական հանրապետության օր: Նախ շնորհավորենք մեր հարևանին՝ այս մեծ օրվա առթիվ, ապա փորձենք անցնել հեղափոխության ակունքներից մինչև վերջինիս հաղթանակը և միգուցե հասնենք անգամ մեր օրերը: Պարզենք, թե ինչու իրանցիները ընտրեցին զարգացման իսլամական ճանապարհը, ինչ էր Իսլամը նրանց համար, ինչպես ձևավորեցին իսլամական կառավարություն...

Ահա այս գրառումը կանխորոշեց սույն թեմայի բացվելը... չնայած ալարում էի. շատ ծավալուն թեմա է :Blush: 



> քո ասելուց կարելի՞ է եզրակացնոլ, որ Իրանը մոլաների հեղաշրջունից հեռո է դարձել նորմալ երկիր: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. իսկ շահի  ժամանակվա Իրանի մասին կարծում եմ շատ քիչ բան գիտես: թե՞ սխալվում եմ


ԴՎ ջան, ինչպես ասում են՝ լավ է ուշ, քան՝ ավելի ուշ :Tongue: :

Սկսենք նրանից, որ արևելյան, հատկապես՝ մահմեդական երկրներին, հենց Արևմուտքն է երբեմն ստիպում մարդկային զարգացման արևմտյան մոդելին այլընտրանք փնտրել: Իսկ մահմեդական երկրներում, բնականաբար, այդպիսի մոդել կարող է լինել Իսլամականը: Այլ երկրների հեղափոխությունների հետ Իրանի հեղափոխությունը համեմատել չի կարելի: Այստեղ բոլորովին այլ խնդիրներ էին՝ _ինքնակալության տապալում, գաղութային լծից ժողովրդի ազատագրում, իսլամի վերածննդի ապահովում_: Ահա այս նպատակներն էլ հանգեցրին նրան, որ առաջնորդ դարձավ Այաթոլլահ Խոմեյնին: Նա դեռ հեղափոխությունից շատ առաջ իր «Իսլամական կառավարում» աշխատության մեջ հրաժարվեց շիա աստվածաբանների՝ իշխանության մասին մոտեցումից, և հայտարարեց, որ բարձր հոգևորականությունը ոչ միայն կարող է, այլև՝ պարտավոր է գլխավորել ուղղահավատ ժողովուրդների տնտեսական, քաղաքական, հոգևոր վերածնունդը: Խոմեյնին գտնում էր, որ մահմեդական երկրներում կան բոլոր անհրաժեշտ նախապայմանները՝ նմանատիպ վերածննդի համար:

*Իսկ Խոմեյնու համար ի՞նչ էր Իսլամը:* Նրա պատկերացումները հստակ երևում են «Թայմս»-ին տված հարցազրույցում: Նա ասում էր,- «Իմ հավատը, ինչպես և մյուս մահմեդականների հավատը, հիմնվում է Ղուրանի բովանդակության, Մարգարեի և նրանից հետո ապրող հեղինակությունների արտահայտությունների վրա: Ղուրանի և ամբողջ հավատքի էությունը՝ մեզ համար ամենաթանկն ու անսահման գնահատելին, ամփոփված է միաստվածության մեջ: Ըստ այդ սկզբունքի՝ մենք հավատում ենք աշխարհի և տիեզերքի միջև եղած էականին՝ ընդգրկելով մարդկությանը: Արարիչը մեն-միայնակ ամենազոր Աստվածն է, որն ամեն ինչ գիտի և ամեն ինչ կարող է անել, և ամեն ինչ պատկանում է նրան: Այդ սկզբունքը մեզ սովորեցնում է հնազանդ լինել միայն Աստծու իշխանությանը և չենթարկվել ոչ մի մարդու, եթե նրան չենթարկվածությունը հավասարեցված չէ Աստծուն ենթարկվածությանը: Այս սկզբունքի հիման վրա ոչ մի անհատ իրավունք չունի ստիպել մյուս մարդուն խոնարհվել իր առջև: Ավելին, մեր հավատը մեզ սովորեցնում է, որ, մարդկային ազատության սկզբունքի համաձայն, ոչ մի անհատ իրավունք չունի ցանկացած մարդու կամ հասարակությանը զրկել ազատությունից, նրան պարտադրել իր օրենքները, սեփական պատկերացմամբ կարգավորել նրա վարքագիծը:
Կասեմ ավելին, ելնելով այդ սկզբունքից՝ մենք եկանք այն համոզման, որ զարգացող մարդու օրենսդրությունը միայն Աստծու գործն է, որի կամքն է ստեղծել արարման և գոյատևման օրենքներ: Մարդու, ինչպես նաև հասարակության, երջանկությունն ու կատարելությունը հիմնված է մարգարեների կողմից մարդկությանը ներկայացված սուրբ օրենքների պահպանության վրա»:

...

----------

Adriano (02.04.2010), Gayl (01.04.2010), ministr (01.04.2010), Norton (01.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Աստղ ջան, իսկ Իրանի ժողովրդի կյանքում ինչնա դեպի լավը փոխվել իսլամիստների իշխանության գալուց հետո?
Արաբական որոշ երկրներ ունեն շեյխ, այսինքն մոնարխ, ու Իրանից որ հաստատ վատ չեն ապրում ու բարգավաճում, եթե ոչ ավելի լավ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, իսկ Իրանի ժողովրդի կյանքում ինչնա դեպի լավը փոխվել իսլամիստների իշխանության գալուց հետո?
> Արաբական որոշ երկրներ ունեն շեյխ, այսինքն մոնարխ, ու Իրանից որ հաստատ վատ չեն ապրում ու բարգավաճում, եթե ոչ ավելի լավ:


Ասեմ...
Կրճատվեց գործազրկությունը: Կտրուկ ավելացան մշակութային օբյեկտները: Էական տեղաշարժեր արձանագրվեցին կրթական համակարգում. 1979-ին երկրում սովորում էր 8 մլն դպրոցական, այժմ՝ 19 մլն: 20 տարում դպրոցների թիվը հասել է 54 հազարից 110 հազարի: Նախկին 250 հազարի փոխարեն, այսօր գործում են 650 հազար դասարաններ: Սա նշանակում է, որ դպրոցահասակների համար կրթություն ստանալու լայն հանարավորություններ են ստեղծվել: Ավելացել է սովորող աղջիկների քանակը. 1979 թ. 38 տոկոսին այսօր հասել է գրեթե 50 տոկոսի: Բնակչության բարեկեցությունն է բարձրացել. 1979 թ. յուրաքանչյուր 1000 երեխայի մահացությունը կազմում էր 200, այսօր՝ 26: Փոխվեց Իրանի սոցիալական կառուցվածքը՝ դեմոգրաֆիական պայթյունի արդյունքում, ինչի հետևանքով հետհեղափոխական 15 տարիների ընթացքում երկրի բնակաչությունը կրկնապատկվեց՝ հասնելով 1993-ին 60 մլնի: Տնտեսության մեջ հասել է ինքնաապահովման: Արդյունաբերության մեջ իրականացրել են ապամոնոպոլացում...

Մինիստր ջան, սա քեզ հակիրճ տվյալներ: Մի քիչ համբերություն և հավատ :Jpit: ... հուսով եմ կկարողանամ ժամանակ գտնել ու գրել այս թեմայում: Շատ հետաքրքիր է :Smile: :

----------

Gayl (02.04.2010), Jarre (18.04.2010), ministr (01.04.2010), Whyspher Whisper (01.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Հետաքրքիրա, իսկ ինչ ես կարծում ներկա պայմաններում էդ հասարակրգը էլի նպաստումա զարգացմանը թե արդեն հասելա որոշակի պահ, որ պետք է անցում կատարել աշխարհիկ կառավարման և ձեռ քաշել իսլամի գերիշխանությունից?

----------


## Rhayader

Ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասեմ, որ իրանի իսլամական հեղափոխությունն ու այաթոլլա Խոմեյնիի բռնակալությունն Իրանի ժողովրդի ամենակրթված ու առաջավոր մասը, որի մեջ մտնում է նաև մտավորականությունը, դիտարկում է որպես ամենահետադիմական քայլ, որ կարող էր տեղի ունենալ այդ երկրում:
Չգիտեմ, Աստղին որտեղից գործազրկության կրճատման մասին այդ վարդագույն տվյալները, բայց ասեմ, ինչ ինքս գիտեմ.
գնդակահարեցին իրանական բանակի ՈՂՋ սպայական կազմըմտցրեցին խիստ ցենզուրա, բռնագրավեցին ու այրեցին բազմաթիվ գրողների աշխատանքներ, բազմաթիվ մարդկանց կրոնական հողի վրա հալածանքների ենթարկեցին, ինչը Շահի օրոք անհեթեթություն կթվարմտցվեց Խոմեյնիի խմբագրած Ղուրանը, որը նույնիսկ Ղուրանի համար ամոթալի է, ու դա ընդունեցին Խոմեյնիի հենց հաջորդները. այդ Ղուրանում նույնիսկ նշվում էր, թե իսկական մահմեդականը որ ձեռքով պետք է բացի զուգարանի դուռն ու որով փակի
Հետո ավելի կընդլայնվեմ այս առիթով, բայց չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, ինչպես կարող է մարդ նման տխուր բանի մեջ, ինչպիսին է իսլամական հեղափոխությունը, լավ բան տեսնել:

----------

Leo Negri (02.04.2010), Whyspher Whisper (01.04.2010), Տրիբուն (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետաքրքիրա, իսկ ինչ ես կարծում ներկա պայմաններում էդ հասարակրգը էլի նպաստումա զարգացմանը թե արդեն հասելա որոշակի պահ, որ պետք է անցում կատարել աշխարհիկ կառավարման և ձեռ քաշել իսլամի գերիշխանությունից?


Արդեն ժամանակն է՝ Թուրքիայի օրինակով շարժվելու:



> Ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասեմ, որ իրանի իսլամական հեղափոխությունն ու այաթոլլա Խոմեյնիի բռնակալությունն Իրանի ժողովրդի ամենակրթված ու առաջավոր մասը, որի մեջ մտնում է նաև մտավորականությունը, դիտարկում է որպես ամենահետադիմական քայլ, որ կարող էր տեղի ունենալ այդ երկրում:
> Չգիտեմ, Աստղին որտեղից գործազրկության կրճատման մասին այդ վարդագույն տվյալները, բայց ասեմ, ինչ ինքս գիտեմ.
> գնդակահարեցին իրանական բանակի ՈՂՋ սպայական կազմըմտցրեցին խիստ ցենզուրա, բռնագրավեցին ու այրեցին բազմաթիվ գրողների աշխատանքներ, բազմաթիվ մարդկանց կրոնական հողի վրա հալածանքների ենթարկեցին, ինչը Շահի օրոք անհեթեթություն կթվարմտցվեց Խոմեյնիի խմբագրած Ղուրանը, որը նույնիսկ Ղուրանի համար ամոթալի է, ու դա ընդունեցին Խոմեյնիի հենց հաջորդները. այդ Ղուրանում նույնիսկ նշվում էր, թե իսկական մահմեդականը որ ձեռքով պետք է բացի զուգարանի դուռն ու որով փակի
> Հետո ավելի կընդլայնվեմ այս առիթով, բայց չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, ինչպես կարող է մարդ նման տխուր բանի մեջ, ինչպիսին է իսլամական հեղափոխությունը, լավ բան տեսնել:


Բայց քո բերած տվյալները ընդհանրապես կապ չունեին գործազրկության հետ: Ցանկացած հեղափոխության հաջորդել են նման արյունալի դեպքեր:
Կսպասեմ «այս առիթով քո ընդլայնվելուն»:

----------

ministr (01.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Ասեմ...
> Կրճատվեց գործազրկությունը: Կտրուկ ավելացան մշակութային օբյեկտները: Էական տեղաշարժեր արձանագրվեցին կրթական համակարգում. 1979-ին երկրում սովորում էր 8 մլն դպրոցական, այժմ՝ 19 մլն: 20 տարում դպրոցների թիվը հասել է 54 հազարից 110 հազարի: Նախկին 250 հազարի փոխարեն, այսօր գործում են 650 հազար դասարաններ: Սա նշանակում է, որ դպրոցահասակների համար կրթություն ստանալու լայն հանարավորություններ են ստեղծվել: Ավելացել է սովորող աղջիկների քանակը. 1979 թ. 38 տոկոսին այսօր հասել է գրեթե 50 տոկոսի: Բնակչության բարեկեցությունն է բարձրացել. 1979 թ. յուրաքանչյուր 1000 երեխայի մահացությունը կազմում էր 200, այսօր՝ 26: Փոխվեց Իրանի սոցիալական կառուցվածքը՝ դեմոգրաֆիական պայթյունի արդյունքում, ինչի հետևանքով հետհեղափոխական 15 տարիների ընթացքում երկրի բնակաչությունը կրկնապատկվեց՝ հասնելով 1993-ին 60 մլնի: Տնտեսության մեջ հասել է ինքնաապահովման: Արդյունաբերության մեջ իրականացրել են ապամոնոպոլացում...
> 
> Մինիստր ջան, սա քեզ հակիրճ տվյալներ: Մի քիչ համբերություն և հավատ... հուսով եմ կկարողանամ ժամանակ գտնել ու գրել այս թեմայում: Շատ հետաքրքիր է:


Աստ ջան, բայց հաշվի առ, որ բնակչության կրկնակի տարբերություն կար ուստի դպրոցակների բանի առումով հաշիվ չի: Սովորելու նյութն էլ չասեմ ինչ սահմանափակ ա, էլ չեմ ասում ինտենետի վրա ցենզուրան: Իսկ տնտեսության գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը պետության ձեռքումա կուտակված, որը և հանդիսանում է մոնոպոլիստ տվյալ դեպքում: Բնակչության կենսամակարդակով էլ առաջատար չի:
Գրածդ մի փոքր նմանեցրի սովետական պրոպագանդայի, որ նշում էին 1913 թվ համեմատ 3-րդ 5-ամյակում գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքը աճեց 8 անգամ, ես այն անգամ և այլն, բայց համակարգը հիմքից փտած էր:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (01.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Աստ ջան, բայց հաշվի առ, որ բնակչության կրկնակի տարբերություն կար ուստի դպրոցակների բանի առումով հաշիվ չի: Սովորելու նյութն էլ չասեմ ինչ սահմանափակ ա, էլ չեմ ասում ինտենետի վրա ցենզուրան: Իսկ տնտեսության գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը պետության ձեռքումա կուտակված, որը և հանդիսանում է մոնոպոլիստ տվյալ դեպքում: Բնակչության կենսամակարդակով էլ առաջատար չի:
> Գրածդ մի փոքր նմանեցրի սովետական պրոպագանդայի, որ նշում էին 1913 թվ համեմատ 3-րդ 5-ամյակում գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքը աճեց 8 անգամ, ես այն անգամ և այլն, բայց համակարգը հիմքից փտած էր:


Դրա համար էլ որոշակի դեպքերա լինում, որ պետք է ուժեղ ձեռք, դիկտատուրա, որ մի հատ երկիրը շողուլի բերի, բայց նման "արտակարգ իրադրության" երկար տևելը սկսում է ունենալ հակառակ էֆֆեկտ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Արդեն ժամանակն է՝ Թուրքիայի օրինակով շարժվելու:
> 
> Բայց քո բերած տվյալները ընդհանրապես կապ չունեին գործազրկության հետ: Ցանկացած հեղափոխության հաջորդել են նման արյունալի դեպքեր:
> Կսպասեմ «այս առիթով քո ընդլայնվելուն»:


Ցանկացած հեղափոխությունից հետո գաղափարական ռեպրեսսիաներ են ընթանում, որոնք տևում են մինչև հիմա՞ :LOL:  մի ծիծաղեցրու ինձ, Աստղ: Կրոնը ոչ մի երկրում իրավունք չունի քաղաքական իշխանություն ձեռք բերել: Որովհետև ամեն կրոն իր հերետիկոսներին ունի, ու հենց կրոնի ձեռքը թակ ես տալիս, նա ընկնում է իր հերետիկոսների ջանին:

----------


## Norton

> Դրա համար էլ որոշակի դեպքերա լինում, որ պետք է ուժեղ ձեռք, դիկտատուրա, որ մի հատ երկիրը շողուլի բերի, բայց նման "արտակարգ իրադրության" երկար տևելը սկսում է ունենալ հակառակ էֆֆեկտ:


Համաձայն եմ, իրոք այդ ժամանակ փոփոխությունների պահը հասունացրել էր, ինչը և հանգեցրեց հեղափոխությանը: Բայց արդյունքում ունենք այն ինչ ունենք, հիմա արդեն հասունացելա ասպարեզից իրանց հեռացնելու պահը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստ ջան, բայց հաշվի առ, որ բնակչության կրկնակի տարբերություն կար ուստի դպրոցակների բանի առումով հաշիվ չի: Սովորելու նյութն էլ չասեմ ինչ սահմանափակ ա, էլ չեմ ասում ինտենետի վրա ցենզուրան: Իսկ տնտեսության գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը պետության ձեռքումա կուտակված, որը և հանդիսանում է մոնոպոլիստ տվյալ դեպքում: Բնակչության կենսամակարդակով էլ առաջատար չի:
> Գրածդ մի փոքր նմանեցրի սովետական պրոպագանդայի, որ նշում էին 1913 թվ համեմատ 3-րդ 5-ամյակում գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքը աճեց 8 անգամ, ես այն անգամ և այլն, բայց համակարգը հիմքից փտած էր:


 :Cray:  Չեք համբերում էլի գրեմ:
Իրանը փակ համակարգ է, իր համար ժամանակին ընտրել էր «Ոչ Արևելք, ոչ Արևմուտք» լոզունգը: Պատճառը այն է, որ ոչ ԱՄՆ-ը, ոչ Միացյալ թագավորությունը չէին ճանաչում Իրանը որպես անկախ պետություն: Նրանք Իրանը դիտարկում էին որպես հումքի աղբյուր, գաղութային երկիր: Այ որ համբերեք հասնեմ շահի տապալմանը, կապացուցեմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ը հեղափոխության դրդողներից մեկն էր, ուղղակի Խոմեյնին ԱՄՆ-ի պլաններն էլ խորտակեց, շահինն էլ: Ու ընտրեց ամբողջական սուվերենիտետի և անկախության ուղին՝ հայտարարելով Իրանի պատրաստակամության մասին՝ համագործակցել բոլոր պետությունների հետ միայն հավասարության և փոխադարձ շահի սկզբունքների վրա:

----------


## Rhayader

Ընտրեց իսլամիստական ֆաշիզմի ուղին, ի նկատի ունես: Ուրեմն կնախընտրեի ԱՄՆ-ի պլանները հաջողվեին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ցանկացած հեղափոխությունից հետո գաղափարական ռեպրեսսիաներ են ընթանում, որոնք տևում են մինչև հիմա՞ մի ծիծաղեցրու ինձ, Աստղ: Կրոնը ոչ մի երկրում իրավունք չունի քաղաքական իշխանություն ձեռք բերել: Որովհետև ամեն կրոն իր հերետիկոսներին ունի, ու հենց կրոնի ձեռքը թակ ես տալիս, նա ընկնում է իր հերետիկոսների ջանին:


Ընդամենը 30 տարի է անցել: Խոմեյնին իրանցիների համար նույնն է, ինչ Աթաթյուրքը՝ թուրքերի համար: Համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ Աթաթյուրքի ընդունած օրենքները, անգամ նրա մտքով անցած ինչ-որ գաղափար տաբու է Թուրքիայում: Նա միանգամից կտրեց Իսլամը թուրքերի կյանքից, դրա համար էլ 60-ականներից սկսած իսլամիստները ակտիվացան, 1970-ին, երբ դեռ Խոմեյնին լեկցիաներ էր կարդում՝ իսլամական կառավարման ու իսլամական ուղու մասին, Էրբաքանը արդեն իսլամիստական կուսակցություն էր հիմնել Թուրքիայում՝ Ազգային կարգի կուսակցությունը, որն էլ կարելի ասել՝ նախապապն է :Jpit:  այսօրվա Արդարություն և զարգացում կուսակցության: Իսկ Իրանում իսլամականացման տենդենց, բնականաբար, չկա, հոգևոր սով չկա, հակառակ պրոցեսն է կամաց-կամաց ընթանում: Ցավն այն է, որ շատ է կամաց-կամաց: Բայց նաև պիտի ընդունենք, որ արագ ռեֆորմներն էլ բացասական հետևանք կունենան:
Ծիծաղը երկարացնում է կյանքը... լավ բան ես անում, էլի դժգոհում են, տո  :Angry2:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Խոմեյնին իրանցիների համար նույնն է, ինչ Աթաթյուրքը՝ թուրքերի համար:


Ինչքան հիշում եմ, Խոմեյնիի վախտերով մահապատժի դատապարտված կույս աղջիկներին նախորոք ամուսնացնում էին, կուսազրկում, նոր սպանում: Պատմում են, որ աղջիկները ամուսնական գիշերից ավելի շատ էին սարսափում, քան թե մահապատժից: Երբեմն քնաբեր տալիս էին, երբեմն չէ:

Շատ, շատ առաջադեմ երկիր էր Իրանը Խոմեյնիի վախտերով:

----------

Rhayader (01.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Չեք համբերում էլի գրեմ:
> Իրանը փակ համակարգ է, իր համար ժամանակին ընտրել էր «Ոչ Արևելք, ոչ Արևմուտք» լոզունգը: Պատճառը այն է, որ ոչ ԱՄՆ-ը, ոչ Միացյալ թագավորությունը չէին ճանաչում Իրանը որպես անկախ պետություն: Նրանք Իրանը դիտարկում էին որպես հումքի աղբյուր, գաղութային երկիր: Այ որ համբերեք հասնեմ շահի տապալմանը, կապացուցեմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ը հեղափոխության դրդողներից մեկն էր, ուղղակի Խոմեյնին ԱՄՆ-ի պլաններն էլ խորտակեց, շահինն էլ: Ու ընտրեց ամբողջական սուվերենիտետի և անկախության ուղին՝ հայտարարելով Իրանի պատրաստակամության մասին՝ համագործակցել բոլոր պետությունների հետ միայն հավասարության և փոխադարձ շահի սկզբունքների վրա:


Լավ կհամբերեմ, բայց ես էլ գրեմ :Smile: 
Աստ ջան, երկուսս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ ինչ վիճակում էր գտնվում Իրանը 1900-երի առաջին կեսին, Անգլիան մի կողմից, ԱՄՆ-ն մյուս կողմից, սովետների մասին էլ չասեմ, երկիրը իրոք բարդակ էր ու ազգային հարստությունն էլ գնում էր բրիտանացիների ձեռք: Ի դեպ, շահն էլ համարվում էր արևմուտքի դրածո: Բայց մենք երկուսս էլ գիտենք հավասարության ու փոխադարձ շահերի տակ մենակ բարի նպատակները չի: Հայաստանն էլ ժողովրդավարական պետություն է հայտարարված, ըստ սահմանադրության:
Օրինակ Իրանը հավասարության տակ հասկանում է միջուկային զենքի իրավունքը նաև, իսկ դու կհամաձայնեյիր Ահմադինեջաթի նման շիզոֆրենիկը միջուկային զենք ունենա՞:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ընտրեց իսլամիստական ֆաշիզմի ուղին, ի նկատի ունես: Ուրեմն կնախընտրեի ԱՄՆ-ի պլանները հաջողվեին:


Դու կնախընտրեիր, որովհետև Իրանի քաղաքացի չես, ոչ էլ էնտեղ ես բնակվում: Եթե ԱՄՆ-ի պլանները հաջողվեին, Իրանը կլիներ նույն մեր կարգավիճակում՝ գաղութ: ԱՄՆ-ը փորձում էր Իրանի լիբերալներին բերել իշխանության, որոնք էլ ապահովելու էին ԱՄՆ-ի գերիշխանությունը Իրանում: Բայց...

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ Սալման Ռուդշիի նկատմամբ Խոմեյնիի գրած ֆաթվան, ըստ որի հնդիկ գրողին ամեն հավատացյալ մահմեդական տեսնելուն պես պարտավոր է սպանել, դեռ ուժի մեջ է: Ռուդշին դրա պատճառով էլ հազվադեպ է հայտնվում հասարակության մեջ: Առաջադե՜մ է: Բայց դե Աստղն այնտեղ էր, մոմն ինքն էր պահել, երևի ավելի լավ կիմանա:

----------

Leo Negri (02.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Դու կնախընտրեիր, որովհետև Իրանի քաղաքացի չես, ոչ էլ էնտեղ ես բնակվում: Եթե ԱՄՆ-ի պլանները հաջողվեին, Իրանը կլիներ նույն մեր կարգավիճակում՝ գաղութ: ԱՄՆ-ը փորձում էր Իրանի լիբերալներին բերել իշխանության, որոնք էլ ապահովելու էին ԱՄՆ-ի գերիշխանությունը Իրանում: Բայց...


Իսկ դու Իրանի քաղաքացի ես, հա՞: Իրանի Իսլամական Հանրապետության բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիների անունից եմ ասում, որոնց անունները կամ քանակը կամ որևէ այլ տվյալ չեմ տա, որ քո այդ «առաջադեմ»  :Bad:  իսլամիստները հանկարծ ոչ մեկին չկախեն:

----------

Leo Negri (02.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Դու կնախընտրեիր, որովհետև Իրանի քաղաքացի չես, ոչ էլ էնտեղ ես բնակվում: Եթե ԱՄՆ-ի պլանները հաջողվեին, Իրանը կլիներ նույն մեր կարգավիճակում՝ գաղութ: ԱՄՆ-ը փորձում էր Իրանի լիբերալներին բերել իշխանության, որոնք էլ ապահովելու էին ԱՄՆ-ի գերիշխանությունը Իրանում: Բայց...


Աստ ջան, էդ դեռ հարցա իրանցի ժողովրդի համար ինչնա ավելի լավ ԱՄՆ գերիշխանության տակ, ազատական տնտեսությամբ, իշխանություն սեփական կամքով կազմելու իրանվունքով կյանք, թե՞ 21-րդ դարում միջնադարյան ադաթներով կյանք, բայց "հպարտ" անկախությամբ :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ Հյուսիսային Կորեան ա, տենց հպարտ չենթարկվող, "չգլոբալիզացվող", բայց սովի մեջ զկրտող:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ, Խոմեյնիի վախտերով մահապատժի դատապարտված կույս աղջիկներին նախորոք ամուսնացնում էին, կուսազրկում, նոր սպանում: Պատմում են, որ աղջիկները ամուսնական գիշերից ավելի շատ էին սարսափում, քան թե մահապատժից: Երբեմն քնաբեր տալիս էին, երբեմն չէ:
> 
> Շատ, շատ առաջադեմ երկիր էր Իրանը Խոմեյնիի վախտերով:


Կանանց խնդրին հենց պիտի կպնե՞իր :Jpit: 
Հա, ընդունում եմ, կանանց հանդեպ շատ վատ է վերաբերմունքը: Կուզե՞ս շարունակեմ կանանց հանդեպ խտրականության դրսևորումների օրինակները. արգելքներ մտցրին պրոֆեսիոնալ գործունեության մեջ, արգելեցին դատավոր, երկրաբան, հնէաբան աշխատել, զբաղեցնել ղեկավար պաշտոններ, զբաղվել սպորտով, երգեցողությամբ: 1982-ին ընդունվեց քրեական կոդեկս, ըստ որի՝ կինը կարող էր դատապարտվել մարմնական պատիժների՝ տարբեր դաժան ձևերով, այդ թվում՝ քարկոծման: Իսկ կանանց քարկոծում էին ոչ թե քարով խփելով ամբողջ մարմնին, այլ նրանց հողի մեջ թաղում էին, թողնում բաց միայն գլուխը... Հետագայում մասնագիտական գործունեության վրա դրված գրեթե բոլոր սահմանափակումները հանվեցին, իսկ այս հոդվածները հազվադեպ էին արտահայտվում դատական պրակտիկայում: Բայց շատ էին ինքնադատաստանները, ուստի կարևոր էր կառավարության որոշումը՝ արգելել ինքնադատաստանի ցանկացած դրսևորում կանանց հանդեպ՝ անգամ նրանց կողմից իսլամական օրենքները խախտելու դեպքում: Իսկ հիմա հասարակությունում կանանց դերի և տեղի մասին պատկերացումները փոխվում են, անգամ Իրանը հանդիսացավ 1997-ի դեկտեմբերին մահմեդական երկրների կանանց 2-րդ Օլիմպիական խաղերի կազմակերպիչը: Մի օրինակ էլ բերեմ այսօրվա իրականությունից, որն ինձ համար էլ հետաքրքիր էր. կնոջը արգելում են միայնակ երգել, եթե երգչախումբ է, թույլատրում են. այսինքն՝ մեկի ձայնը չպետք է լսվի, այլ գոնե 3-ի: Վերջին համերգները որ անցկացվեցին Երևանում՝ ՄՀՀ-ում... դրանց ընթացում պարսիկ երգիչներից ոմանք ասել էին՝ շատ կցանկանայինք մի օր էլ մեր երկրում այսպես երգել: Դե իրենցից շատերը անգամ ռիսկ չեն անի Իրան մտնել. տեղնուտեղը կախաղան:
Հիմա էլ կանանց խնդիրը առկա է, ու այս խնդրի լուծմանը Իրանը պիտի հասնի՝ հեռանալով կնոջ դերի ու տեղի մասին իսլամական պատկերացումներից: Բայց դրա համար բավականին ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ, որովհետև անգամ Բելգիայում ու այլ եվրոպական երկրներում մահմեդական կանայք գլխաշորով են՝ ասելով, որ դա իրենց ընտրությունն է, չնայած՝ Ղուրանում էդպիսի պարտադրանք կարծեմ չկա:

----------


## Rhayader

Ծանոթ իրանցիներից մեկը պատմում էր, որ եթե տղամարդը զբոսնում է աղջկա հետ, ոստիկանությունը կարող է նրանց կանգնեցնել, որ ճշտի նրանց հարաբերությունների բնույթը (ոստիկանական բաժանմունքում, ոչ թե տեղում), ստուգի, արդյո՞ք աղջիկը կույս է (հակառակ դեպքում նրանք կամ պետք է ամուսնանան, կամ երկուսին էլ մեծ պրոբլեմներ են սպասում, մասնավորապես, աղջկան՝ կախաղան): Հաճախ պատահում էր, որ զբոսնում էին քույր ու եղբայր, ոստիկանները նրանց տանում էին բաժանմունք, ու քանի դեռ ստուգվում էր ամեն ինչ, եղբորը գալիս ու ասում էին՝ «ներիր, բայց քույրդ իր մենախցում կախվել է»: Քրոջ դիակը, հաճախ՝ չթաքցված սեռական բռնության հետքերով, տալիս էին եղբոր ձեռքն ու ուղարկում տուն: Ու ոչ ոք ոչինչ չէր կարող անել դրա հետ: Ու դա տեղի է ունեցել ոչ թե մեկ-երկու անգամ, այլ չափազանց հաճախ:
Իրանն այսօր հազվագյուտ «առաջադեմ» երկրներից է, որտեղ երեխաներին կարելի է կախաղան հանել շարիաթի դատարանի որոշմամբ: Կեցցե՛ իրանի իսլամական հանրապետությունն ու պոռնկորդի Խոմեյնին:

----------

Leo Negri (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ կհամբերեմ, բայց ես էլ գրեմ
> Աստ ջան, երկուսս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ ինչ վիճակում էր գտնվում Իրանը 1900-երի առաջին կեսին, Անգլիան մի կողմից, ԱՄՆ-ն մյուս կողմից, սովետների մասին էլ չասեմ, երկիրը իրոք բարդակ էր ու ազգային հարստությունն էլ գնում էր բրիտանացիների ձեռք: Ի դեպ, շահն էլ համարվում էր արևմուտքի դրածո: Բայց մենք երկուսս էլ գիտենք հավասարության ու փոխադարձ շահերի տակ մենակ բարի նպատակները չի: Հայաստանն էլ ժողովրդավարական պետություն է հայտարարված, ըստ սահմանադրության:
> Օրինակ Իրանը հավասարության տակ հասկանում է միջուկային զենքի իրավունքը նաև, իսկ դու կհամաձայնեյիր Ահմադինեջաթի նման շիզոֆրենիկը միջուկային զենք ունենա՞:


Մենք էլ որ ունենայինք, վատ չէր լինի, ու հեչ կարևոր չի, որ մեր նախագահը Սերժը կլինե՞ր, թե՞ Բիսմարկի նման գործիչը:
Հա, շահը հենց Արևմուտքի շնորհիվ էր գոյատևում գահին:



> Իսկ Սալման Ռուդշիի նկատմամբ Խոմեյնիի գրած ֆաթվան, ըստ որի հնդիկ գրողին ամեն հավատացյալ մահմեդական տեսնելուն պես պարտավոր է սպանել, դեռ ուժի մեջ է: Ռուդշին դրա պատճառով էլ հազվադեպ է հայտնվում հասարակության մեջ: Առաջադե՜մ է: Բայց դե Աստղն այնտեղ էր, մոմն ինքն էր պահել, երևի ավելի լավ կիմանա:


Իսկ դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսել իմ գրառման մեջ «առաջադեմ» բառը: Թե՞ սովորություն ունես անպայման մի բան գրես՝ անգամ եթե գրելու նյութ չունես: Իմ համար չի կարող առաջադեմ լինել կրոնական կառավարություն, կարող է կոնկրետ ժամանակաշրջանում անհրաժեշտ համարվել:



> Իսկ դու Իրանի քաղաքացի ես, հա՞: Իրանի Իսլամական Հանրապետության բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիների անունից եմ ասում, որոնց անունները կամ քանակը կամ որևէ այլ տվյալ չեմ տա, որ քո այդ «առաջադեմ»  իսլամիստները հանկարծ ոչ մեկին չկախեն:


Ոչ, ես իմ հայրենիքը ունեմ, Իրանի քաղաքացի՞ ինչու պետք է լինեմ:
Ես ինքս էլ ճանաչում եմ բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիների, իրենց բողոքներին էլ ծանոթ եմ:



> Աստ ջան, էդ դեռ հարցա իրանցի ժողովրդի համար ինչնա ավելի լավ ԱՄՆ գերիշխանության տակ, ազատական տնտեսությամբ, իշխանություն սեփական կամքով կազմելու իրանվունքով կյանք, թե՞ 21-րդ դարում միջնադարյան ադաթներով կյանք, բայց "հպարտ" անկախությամբ
> Մեկ էլ Հյուսիսային Կորեան ա, տենց հպարտ չենթարկվող, "չգլոբալիզացվող", բայց սովի մեջ զկրտող:


Անդո ջան, համաձայն եմ, բայց Իրանը ռեսուրսներ ունի... նավթ ունի, վերջիվերջո :Wink: :

----------


## Norton

> Անդո ջան, համաձայն եմ, բայց Իրանը ռեսուրսներ ունի... նավթ ունի, վերջիվերջո:


 Աստ ջան, էդ նավթադոլլարները չեն հասնում գլխավոր տիրոջը՝Իրանի ժողովրդին:

----------


## Rhayader

> Նախ շնորհավորենք մեր հարևանին՝ այս մեծ օրվա առթիվ, ապա փորձենք անցնել հեղափոխության ակունքներից մինչև վերջինիս հաղթանակը և միգուցե հասնենք անգամ մեր օրերը: Պարզենք, թե ինչու իրանցիները ընտրեցին զարգացման իսլամական ճանապարհը, ինչ էր Իսլամը նրանց համար, ինչպես ձևավորեցին իսլամական կառավարություն...


Սրանից հետևում է, որ Իրանի պատմության մեջ առաջադիմական քայլ է տեղի ունեցել: Կամ էլ դու հետադիմական քայլն ես գովերգում :Dntknw:

----------

Leo Negri (02.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ընդամենը 30 տարի է անցել:


Միգուցե Հիտլերի՞ն էլ արդարացնենք՝ պնդելով, որ ընդամենը տասնմեկ տարի է իշխել երրորդ ռեյխը:

----------

Leo Negri (02.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կանանց խնդրին հենց պիտի կպնե՞իր


1981-1983թթ. Իրանյան բանտերում հազարներով սպանված ժողովրդի մոտ կեսը դեռևս միջնակարգ դպրոցի աշակերտա էղել: Նենց որ կանայք չէին, դպրոցական տարիքի աղջիկներ էին:

Անշուշտ, Խոմեյնին սթափ ու պայծառ առաջնորդա էղել:

----------

Rhayader (02.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Heil Խոմեյնի! Sieg heil!
Չէ, բայց լուրջ: Ի՞նչ լավ բան կարելի է տեսնել աշխարհում ամենահետադիմական քաղաքական քայլի մեջ:

----------


## Leo Negri

Մարդկանց, ովքեր մտածում են, որ Խոմեյնին Իրանի ժողովրդի աչքի լույսնա, խորհուրդ կտամ նայել "Պերսեպոլիս" մուլտֆիլմը, կամ կարդալ իրանյան հեղափոխության վախտերով մեծացած աղջկա` Մարջան Սաթրափիի ինքնակենսագրությունը, որի հիման վրա նկարվելա մուլտը: Ահա թրեյլերը:

----------

Rhayader (02.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Կասեմ ավելին, ելնելով այդ սկզբունքից՝ մենք եկանք այն համոզման, որ զարգացող մարդու օրենսդրությունը միայն Աստծու գործն է, որի կամքն է ստեղծել արարման և գոյատևման օրենքներ:


Պարզ է այն, որ իրենց աստվածը որոշել էր՝ մա՛հ անհավատներին:



> Ավելին, մեր հավատը մեզ սովորեցնում է, որ, մարդկային ազատության սկզբունքի համաձայն, ոչ մի անհատ իրավունք չունի ցանկացած մարդու կամ հասարակությանը զրկել ազատությունից, նրան պարտադրել իր օրենքները, սեփական պատկերացմամբ կարգավորել նրա վարքագիծը:


 :Shok:  Էս Խոմեյնի՞ է, թե՞ մայր Թերեզա: Ինչպես ասում են, ասոր ասածի՞ն աշենք, թե՞ արածին:

----------

Leo Negri (02.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Պարզ է այն, որ իրենց աստվածը որոշել էր՝ մա՛հ անհավատներին:


Խոմեյնին տենց էլ գրումա: Անհավատի մարմինը կեղտոտա, անհավատի գոյությունը կեղտոտա, մուսուլմանների ու անհավատների մեջ ոչ մի խաղաղության մասին խոսք գնալ չի կարող, սաղ աշխարհը պիտի իսլամական դառնա, սրբազան պատերազմ, բլա բլա բլա:

Իհարկե, Թայմսին հարցազրույց տալուց իրան զսպում էր, էդքան չէր վառռռռում, ինչքան սեփական ճառերի ժամանակ:

----------

Rhayader (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստ ջան, էդ նավթադոլլարները չեն հասնում գլխավոր տիրոջը՝Իրանի ժողովրդին:


Էն ժամանակ մենակ բանակին էր հասնում, հիմա գոնե տնտեսությանը հասնում ա:



> Սրանից հետևում է, որ Իրանի պատմության մեջ առաջադիմական քայլ է տեղի ունեցել: Կամ էլ դու հետադիմական քայլն ես գովերգում





> Միգուցե Հիտլերի՞ն էլ արդարացնենք՝ պնդելով, որ ընդամենը տասնմեկ տարի է իշխել երրորդ ռեյխը:





> 1981-1983թթ. Իրանյան բանտերում հազարներով սպանված ժողովրդի մոտ կեսը դեռևս միջնակարգ դպրոցի աշակերտա էղել: Նենց որ կանայք չէին, դպրոցական տարիքի աղջիկներ էին:
> 
> Անշուշտ, Խոմեյնին սթափ ու պայծառ առաջնորդա էղել:





> Heil Խոմեյնի! Sieg heil!
> Չէ, բայց լուրջ: Ի՞նչ լավ բան կարելի է տեսնել աշխարհում ամենահետադիմական քաղաքական քայլի մեջ:


Ժող, դուք քաղաքականությունից ո՞նց եք, թե՞ մենակ բարոյական-առաջադեմ քայլերն եք գովերգու՞մ :Think: 
Էդ ժամանակ Իրանին այլ ելք չէր մնում, ի՞նչ լեզվով ասեմ: Չկար այլ ուժ, որը դուրս կգար շահի դեմ: Ոնց-որ ասեք՝ մեր անկախությունը պետք չէր, էս չի՞ մեր երկիրը: Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ իմ երկրի անկախությունը իմ համար թիվ մեկ արժեքն ա:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ժող, դուք քաղաքականությունից ո՞նց եք, թե՞ մենակ բարոյական-առաջադեմ քայլերն եք գովերգու՞մ


Բավականին լավ: Խոմեյնիի ռեժիմը իսլամական ֆունդամենտալիստական ռեժիմ էր: Իսլամական ֆունդամենտալիստական ռեժիմներին ես խիստ դեմ եմ, ու չեմ համարում դրանք որևէ կերպ արդարացված: 




> Էդ ժամանակ Իրանին այլ ելք չէր մնում, ի՞նչ լեզվով ասեմ:


Այլ ելք միշտ կա: Մի հատ հետաքրքրվի, քանի շահի հակառակորդա Խոմեյնին վարի տվել սեփական իշխանության առաջին տարիներին:




> Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ իմ երկրի անկախությունը իմ համար թիվ մեկ արժեքն ա:


Քո երկրի բանտերում դպրոցականներ չեն մեռել հանուն անկախության: Ու քեզ առանց գլխաշորի փողոց դուրս գալու համար չեն քարկոծի` հանուն քո անկախության:

----------

Բիձա (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բավականին լավ: Խոմեյնիի ռեժիմը իսլամական ֆունդամենտալիստական ռեժիմ էր: Իսլամական ֆունդամենտալիստական ռեժիմներին ես խիստ դեմ եմ, ու չեմ համարում դրանք որևէ կերպ արդարացված:


Դե լավ ա, որ բավականին լավ, որովհետև առաջադիմական բլա բլա... կթողնենք մի կողմ ու գործնական քննարկում կլինի:




> Այլ ելք միշտ կա: Մի հատ հետաքրքրվի, քանի շահի հակառակորդա Խոմեյնին վարի տվել սեփական իշխանության առաջին տարիներին:
> 
> Քո երկրի բանտերում դպրոցականներ չեն մեռել հանուն անկախության:


Ըհը... տես, իր կառավարման տարիներին, իսկ այդ ինչու՞ շահը չկարողացավ Խոմեյնուն վարի տալ: Չլինի՞ ժողովրդի վստահությունն ու համակրանքն էր վայելում :Wink:  Ով էլ լինի իշխանության գլուխ, ամեն ինչ անելու է՝ թույլ չտալու համար, որ նոր ուժ ի հայտ գա: Դա էլ հո քո համար նորություն չէ:
Իմ երկրի բանտերում հիմա էլ հերոսներ են նստած, հետո՞: Դա ոչնչով չի նսեմացնում իմ երկրի անկախությունը:

----------


## Rhayader

Փաստորեն, ցանկացած բան կարելի է արդարացնել «այլ ելք չկար»-ո՞վ: Փաստորեն, քաղաքականության մաս լինելն ամեն ինչ արդարացնու՞մ է: Եթե ես Եղեռնի օրը Թուրքիայի ժողովրդին իրենց երկրի ներքին քաղաքական ու էթնիկ դրությունը կայունացրած «մեծ հաղթանակի» արթիվ շնորհավորեմ ու պատմեմ, թե ինչ հիանալի քաղաքական քայլ էր, թե ինչ բարի ինտերվյուներ էր տալիս Թալեաթ փաշան, թեման քննադատողներին նույն հարցը կտա՞ս:
Ինչքան էլ սիրես իսլամը, իսլամիստների արածը չի կարելի արդարացնել: Նորտոնը սիրում է կրկնել, որ քաղաքականությունն անբարոյականություն է: Չգիտեմ, արդյո՞ք միշտ է դա այդպես, բայց Իրանում տեղի ունեցածն ու տեղի ունեցողը հաստան անառակություն էր: Կրոնն, ըստ շատերի, սրբություն է: Փաստորեն, կրոնական հեղափոխությունը սրբազան անառակություն է:
Եկեք հեռու մնանք անառակներից:
Միայն Նեդայի արյունն ինձ բավական է, որ ես անիծեմ իրանի իսլամական հեղափոխությունն ամենասարսափելի անեծքով, որը կարելի է արտասանել:

----------


## Leo Negri

> կթողնենք մի կողմ ու գործնական քննարկում կլինի:


Դու Խոմեյնի կարդացել ես?




> տես, իր կառավարման տարիներին, իսկ այդ ինչու՞ շահը չկարողացավ Խոմեյնուն վարի տալ:


Ըստ երևույթի սկզբից թերագնահատեց, իսկ հետո ուշ էր, Խոմեյնին հեռու էր: Խոմեյնին Իրանա վերադարձել մենակ նրանից հետո, երբ շահը լքեց Իրանը: Ահագին քաջ մարդա էղել` ժողովրդի սերը վկա:




> Չլինի՞ ժողովրդի վստահությունն ու համակրանքն էր վայելում


Ժողովուրդը հաճախա համակրում արյունարբու պսիխոպատների, նամանավանդ երբ վերջիններս կարողանում են նենց անել, որ ժողովուրդը իրեն ընտրյալ զգա: Ադոլֆ Հիթլերի փառահեղ իշխանության գալը վկա:




> Ով էլ լինի իշխանության գլուխ, ամեն ինչ անելու է՝ թույլ չտալու համար, որ նոր ուժ ի հայտ գա:


Ահամ` բանտերում էրեխեքի սպանելով, ինչպես անում էր Խոմեյնին:




> Դա էլ հո քո համար նորություն չէ:


Օբաման անշուշտ հակառակորդներին մորթեց սրտները կերավ` օրինակ վերցնելով Իդի Ամինից: Կամ էլ Խոմեյնիի նման սաղ հանրապետական ծնողներին էրեխեքով խրկեց բանտերը, որտեղ վերջիններիս սկսին մեթոդիկ կախել:




> Իմ երկրի բանտերում հիմա էլ հերոսներ են նստած, հետո՞:


Հաշվի քանի հերոսա անչափահաս:
Իրանցից քանիսին են տարեկան կախում:
Կարաս վստահ լինես` Խոմեյնին լիներ Հայաստանի ղեկավարը` շատ ավելի քիչ հերոս բանտերում կնստեր: Մի պարզ պատճառով - ինչի նստացնել, եթե կարելիա կախել?
Իսկ դե մենք խոսում ենք Իրանի ու Խոմեյնիի մասին, ոչ թե Հայաստանի: Հայաստանը ու Իրանը անհամեմատելի են միայն էն պարզ պատճառով, որ Հայաստանում բարեբախտաբար իսլամական ֆունդամենտալիստական ռեժիմ չի:




> Դա ոչնչով չի նսեմացնում իմ երկրի անկախությունը:


Կրկնեմ` քո անկախության անմիջական հետևանք չի դառնա քեզ գնդակահարելը կիրակի եկեղեցի առանց գլխաշորի մտնելու պատճառով:
Բարի էղի հանրագիտարանում կարդա ֆունդամենտալիզմը ինչա:

----------

Rhayader (02.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Նորտոնը սիրում է կրկնել, որ քաղաքականությունն անբարոյականություն է:


Հնարավոր է նշել եմ, բայց չեմ հիշում, որ սիրեմ կրկնել :Wink: 
պարզ ա, որ քաղաքականությունն ու վեհ բարոյական արժանիքները չեն կարող գոյատևել կողք կողքի: Կա շահ, շահերի բախում, որին և ածանցվում են մնացածը:

----------

Kuk (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Փաստորեն, ցանկացած բան կարելի է արդարացնել «այլ ելք չկար»-ո՞վ: Փաստորեն, քաղաքականության մաս լինելն ամեն ինչ արդարացնու՞մ է: Եթե ես Եղեռնի օրը Թուրքիայի ժողովրդին իրենց երկրի ներքին քաղաքական ու էթնիկ դրությունը կայունացրած «մեծ հաղթանակի» արթիվ շնորհավորեմ ու պատմեմ, թե ինչ հիանալի քաղաքական քայլ էր, թե ինչ բարի ինտերվյուներ էր տալիս Թալեաթ փաշան, թեման քննադատողներին նույն հարցը կտա՞ս:
> Ինչքան էլ սիրես իսլամը, իսլամիստների արածը չի կարելի արդարացնել: Նորտոնը սիրում է կրկնել, որ քաղաքականությունն անբարոյականություն է: Չգիտեմ, արդյո՞ք միշտ է դա այդպես, բայց Իրանում տեղի ունեցածն ու տեղի ունեցողը հաստան անառակություն էր: Կրոնն, ըստ շատերի, սրբություն է: Փաստորեն, կրոնական հեղափոխությունը սրբազան անառակություն է:
> Եկեք հեռու մնանք անառակներից:
> Միայն Նեդայի արյունն ինձ բավական է, որ ես անիծեմ իրանի իսլամական հեղափոխությունն ամենասարսափելի անեծքով, որը կարելի է արտասանել:


Դու միշտ ես էսպես ագրեսիվ արտահայտվում էն ամենի մասին, ինչը չես սիրու՞մ: Ես իսլամը չեմ սիրում, բայց միջից լավը հաստատ պետք է պեղել: Հետաքրքիր աշխարհայացք է: Թուրքերի համար ճիշտ էր Ցեղասպանությունը, իրենք հենց դրան էլ ձգտում էին, ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ թաքցնելու: Էդ մենք էինք անուղեղ, որ չհասկացանք իրենց մտքինը: Նորթոնը ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտ է ասում. քաղաքականության մեջ նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները: Էսպես ասեմ՝ Ցեղասպանությունը մեր համար է ոճրագործություն, բայց թուրքերի համար չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլ է: Նույնը այսօրվա օրինակով բերեմ. մեր նպատակը Արցախի և Ադրբեջանի սահմանը անառիկ պահելն է, այդ նպատակին հասնում ենք ցավոք սրտի բազմաթիվ երիտասարդների արյան գնով: Դա աններելի է մարդու անքակտելի իրավունքների տեսանկյունից, բայց ընդունելի՝ զինվորական հաշվարկներով պետական անվտանգության համար: Հիմա դու որոշի...

----------

Gayl (02.04.2010), Kuk (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու Խոմեյնի կարդացել ես?


Ամբողջական աշխատությունները ոչ, միայն այն, ինչ կապ ունի քաղաքականության հետ:




> Ժողովուրդը հաճախա համակրում արյունարբու պսիխոպատների, նամանավանդ երբ վերջիններս կարողանում են նենց անել, որ ժողովուրդը իրեն ընտրյալ զգա: Ադոլֆ Հիթլերի փառահեղ իշխանության գալը վկա:


ՀԻտլերը ուրիշ թեմայա... ինքը մի սխալ ա գործել. ԽՍՀՄ-ի վրա հարձակվելն էր:



> Օբաման անշուշտ հակառակորդներին մորթեց սրտները կերավ` օրինակ վերցնելով Իդի Ամինից: Կամ էլ Խոմեյնիի նման ել սաղ հանրապետական ծնողներին էրեխեքով խրկեց բանտերը, որտեղ վերջիններիս սկսին մեթոդիկ կախել:
> 
> Հաշվի քանի հերոսա անչափահաս:
> Իրանցից քանիսին են տարեկան կախում:
> Կարաս վստահ լինես` Խոմեյնին լիներ Հայաստանի ղեկավարը` շատ ավելի քիչ հերոս բանտերում կնստեր: Մի պարզ պատճառով - ինչի նստացնել, եթե կարելիա կախել?
> Իսկ դե մենք խոսում ենք Իրանի ու Խոմեյնիի մասին, ոչ թե Հայաստանի: Հայաստանը ու Իրանը անհամեմատելի են միայն էն պարզ պատճառով, որ Հայաստանում բարեբախտաբար իսլամական ֆունդամենտալիստական ռեժիմ չի:


էէէ, ծայրահեղացնում ես. էնտեղ էդպես է ընդունված, էստեղ ընդունված չի: Ինչ-որ մեկը չի գալիս ու կարգեր հորինում իրենից, ուրեմն իրեն հավատարիմ սոցիալական շերտեր կան:
նույնն էլ կարող եմ հարցնել՝ անչափահասներից քանիսն էին հերոս:



> Կրկնեմ` քո անկախության անմիջական հետևանք չի դառնա քեզ գնդակահարելը կիրակի եկեղեցի առանց գլծաշորի մտնելու պատճառով:
> Բարի էղի հանրագիտարանում կարդա ֆունդամենտալիզմը ինչա:


Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ ֆունդամենտալիզմը ինչ ա:
Իմ եկեղեցին կամաց-կամաց ա ոտքի կանգնում: 70 տարի չի կարողացել բառ ասի, հիմա զարթոնք ա ապրում: Մի քիչ թող անցնի, տեսնենք, թե ոնց է փորձելու իր կամքը թելադրել:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հետաքրքիր աշխարհայացք է


Ղուրան կարդա տես էդ աշխարհայացքը ինչա խորհուրդ տալիս անել բոլոր անհավատների հետ:




> Թուրքերի համար ճիշտ էր Ցեղասպանությունը,


Յուրաքանչյուր գենոցիդ սխալա` անկախ իրականացնողների լավ մտադրություններից:
Չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլ չի, չէ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ղուրան կարդա տես էդ աշխարհայացքը ինչա խորհուրդ տալիս անել բոլոր անհավատների հետ:


Դա առաջ էր ու պարտադրված քայլ: Երբ որ մի ազգ կամ պետություն է կայանում, սկսում է անհանդուրժողականությունից, քո ասած՝ ֆունդամենտալիզմից և այլնից: Արաբներն էլ բացառություն չէին: Բա մի գաղափար պետք էր չէ՞, որ էդ ժողովրդին համախմբեր: Փաստորեն իսլամն էր, որ իրենց համապատասխան էր:




> Յուրաքանչյուր գենոցիդ սխալա` անկախ իրականացնողների լավ մտադրություններից:
> Չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլ չի, չէ:


Նյետ!! Թուրքերի համար դա կենսական անհրաժեշտության քայլ էր: Անհրաժեշտ էր երկրի տնտեսությունը կենտրոնացնել թուրքերի ձեռքը, իսկ հայերը շատ էին ու հարուստ: Ցեղասպանությունից հետո էլ անցան ունևորության հարկին: Կարճ ասած՝ այս մասին ուրիշ թեմայում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ամբողջական աշխատությունները ոչ, միայն այն, ինչ կապ ունի քաղաքականության հետ:


Փոխեմ հարցը` հենց ինչ ես կարդացել Խոմեյնիից?




> ՀԻտլերը ուրիշ թեմայա... ինքը մի սխալ ա գործել. ԽՍՀՄ-ի վրա հարձակվելն էր:


Է բա:
Հրեաների ու մի շարք այլ մարդկային խմբերի վարի տալը ով գիտի չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլա էղել, չէ?




> էէէ, ծայրահեղացնում ես. էնտեղ էդպես է ընդունված, էստեղ ընդունված չի


Իրանում ընդունվածը զարհուրելիա ու վատ Իրանի համար` անկախ կառուցած դպրոցներից, որոնցից մեկի բակում, Թեհրանում, մի անգամ խոմեյնիականները չորս հատ դասատու են գնդակահարել աշակերտների դեմ` քաղաքական հայացքների պատճառով:




> Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ ֆունդամենտալիզմը ինչ ա:


Չի էրևում:




> Իմ եկեղեցին կամաց-կամաց ա ոտքի կանգնում: 70 տարի չի կարողացել բառ ասի, հիմա զարթոնք ա ապրում: Մի քիչ թող անցնի, տեսնենք, թե ոնց է փորձելու իր կամքը թելադրել:


Բարեբախտաբար քո եկեղեցին երբեք չի սկսի անհավատներին գազենվագեններ քցել` անկախ զարթոնք ապրելուց:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դու միշտ ես էսպես ագրեսիվ արտահայտվում էն ամենի մասին, ինչը չես սիրու՞մ: Ես իսլամը չեմ սիրում, բայց միջից լավը հաստատ պետք է պեղել: Հետաքրքիր աշխարհայացք է: Թուրքերի համար ճիշտ էր Ցեղասպանությունը, իրենք հենց դրան էլ ձգտում էին, ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ թաքցնելու: Էդ մենք էինք անուղեղ, որ չհասկացանք իրենց մտքինը: Նորթոնը ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտ է ասում. քաղաքականության մեջ նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները: Էսպես ասեմ՝ Ցեղասպանությունը մեր համար է ոճրագործություն, բայց թուրքերի համար չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլ է: Նույնը այսօրվա օրինակով բերեմ. մեր նպատակը Արցախի և Ադրբեջանի սահմանը անառիկ պահելն է, այդ նպատակին հասնում ենք ցավոք սրտի բազմաթիվ երիտասարդների արյան գնով: Դա աններելի է մարդու անքակտելի իրավունքների տեսանկյունից, բայց ընդունելի՝ զինվորական հաշվարկներով պետական անվտանգության համար: Հիմա դու որոշի...


Հիմա իմ աբսուրդոմետրերը սբոյ կտան: Փաստորեն, շահի համար, նամանավանդ ընդհանուրի շահի համար, կարելի է երեխաներ կախել, ազատամիտներին վերացնել ու կախել, աղջիկներին բռնաբարել ու կախել: Աստղ, դու Նեդայի մահվան կադրերը նայե՞լ ես: Գտի ու նայի, ու դրանից հետո մի հատ էլ կրկնի, որ դա արդարացված ա, եթե երկրի շահերից ա բխում:
Եթե կարողացար կրկնել... ուրեմն էլ ասելու բան չկա:
Խրյուստերն ինձ են անուն կպցնում ու ինչ ասես չեն վերագրում, չարիք անվանելով: Ո՞վ է այս ամենն անում, բարիք է, փառք ու պատիվ նրան: Իսկ ես չարիք եմ: Բռավո: Ուրեմն այսպես, ես նախընտրում եմ իմ նման չարիք լինել, քան թե խոմեյնիի, հիտլերի ու թալեաթի կարգի բարիք:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Դա առաջ էր ու պարտադրված քայլ: Երբ որ մի ազգ կամ պետություն է կայանում, սկսում է անհանդուրժողականությունից, քո ասած՝ ֆունդամենտալիզմից և այլնից: Արաբներն էլ բացառություն չէին: Բա մի գաղափար պետք էր չէ՞, որ էդ ժողովրդին համախմբեր: Փաստորեն իսլամն էր, որ իրենց համապատասխան էր:


Մինչև հիմա շարիաթի համաձայն Ալլահից ուրացող էրեխուն պետքա սպանել` անկախ տարիքից: Երկրներում, որտեղ շարիաթա, էս օրենքնելա պահպանվում:




> Նյետ!! Թուրքերի համար դա կենսական անհրաժեշտության քայլ էր: Անհրաժեշտ էր երկրի տնտեսությունը կենտրոնացնել թուրքերի ձեռքը, իսկ հայերը շատ էին ու հարուստ: Ցեղասպանությունից հետո էլ անցան ունևորության հարկին: Կարճ ասած՝ այս մասին ուրիշ թեմայում:


Կրկնեմ` երբ սկսում են հղի կնոջ փորից էրեխուն հանել ու մոր դեմը կրակը քցել` դա շատ շատ վատա, անկախ մտադրություններից, որոնք դրան բերեցին:
Ու ես խորապես թքած ունեմ` ինչի էին ուզում հասնեին թուրքերը` հայերին վարի տալով:

----------

Rhayader (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու Խոմեյնի կարդացել ես?


Ամբողջական աշխատությունները ոչ, միայն այն, ինչ կապ ունի քաղաքականության հետ:




> Ժողովուրդը հաճախա համակրում արյունարբու պսիխոպատների, նամանավանդ երբ վերջիններս կարողանում են նենց անել, որ ժողովուրդը իրեն ընտրյալ զգա: Ադոլֆ Հիթլերի փառահեղ իշխանության գալը վկա:


ՀԻտլերը ուրիշ թեմայա... ինքը մի սխալ ա գործել. ԽՍՀՄ-ի վրա հարձակվելն էր:



> Օբաման անշուշտ հակառակորդներին մորթեց սրտները կերավ` օրինակ վերցնելով Իդի Ամինից: Կամ էլ Խոմեյնիի նման ել սաղ հանրապետական ծնողներին էրեխեքով խրկեց բանտերը, որտեղ վերջիններիս սկսին մեթոդիկ կախել:
> 
> Հաշվի քանի հերոսա անչափահաս:
> Իրանցից քանիսին են տարեկան կախում:
> Կարաս վստահ լինես` Խոմեյնին լիներ Հայաստանի ղեկավարը` շատ ավելի քիչ հերոս բանտերում կնստեր: Մի պարզ պատճառով - ինչի նստացնել, եթե կարելիա կախել?
> Իսկ դե մենք խոսում ենք Իրանի ու Խոմեյնիի մասին, ոչ թե Հայաստանի: Հայաստանը ու Իրանը անհամեմատելի են միայն էն պարզ պատճառով, որ Հայաստանում բարեբախտաբար իսլամական ֆունդամենտալիստական ռեժիմ չի:


էէէ, ծայրահեղացնում ես. էնտեղ էդպես է ընդունված, էստեղ ընդունված չի: Ինչ-որ մեկը չի գալիս ու կարգեր հորինում իրենից, ուրեմն իրեն հավատարիմ սոցիալական շերտեր կան:
նույնն էլ կարող եմ հարցնել՝ անչափահասներից քանիսն էին հերոս:



> Կրկնեմ` քո անկախության անմիջական հետևանք չի դառնա քեզ գնդակահարելը կիրակի եկեղեցի առանց գլծաշորի մտնելու պատճառով:
> Բարի էղի հանրագիտարանում կարդա ֆունդամենտալիզմը ինչա:


Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ ֆունդամենտալիզմը ինչ ա:
Իմ եկեղեցին կամաց-կամաց ա ոտքի կանգնում: 70 տարի չի կարողացել բառ ասի, հիմա զարթոնք ա ապրում: Մի քիչ թող անցնի, տեսնենք, թե ոնց է փորձելու իր կամքը թելադրել:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Աստղ, դու Նեդայի մահվան կադրերը նայե՞լ ես:


Նեդան լավա պրծել` հերոսական մահը լավ մահա: 
Խոմեյնիի վախտով շատ ավելի ջահել աղջիկների էին բռնաբարում հետո գլխից խփում:
Իհարկե ըստ Աստղի էդ սաղ արվելա Իրանի ժողովրդի բարգավաճման համար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Փոխեմ հարցը` հենց ինչ ես կարդացել Խոմեյնիից?


Ասում եմ, էլի... ամբողջական աշխատություններ չեմ կարդացել, միայն քաղաքական հարցեր շոշափող հատվածներ: Ամբողջական կարդացել եմ Խոմեյնու քաղաքական-հոգևոր կտակը, բանաստեղծություններից:




> Է բա:
> Հրեաների ու մի շարք այլ մարդկային խմբերի վարի տալը ով գիտի չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլա էղել, չէ?


աաաա, հասար հրեաներին էլ... էսօր կարող ա՞ չքնեմ: Հրեաներին սպանել ա տվել մեկը հենց կարճագլխության համար՝ բրախիկեֆալիա կարծեմ: Համարել ա, որ անառողջ մարդիկ են, չի մտածել, որ հարավ եվրոպոիդների առաջավոր-ասիական ճյուղն ա: Կամ էլ մտածել ա, բայց լավ էլ վերացրել ա: Բայց դա գերմանացիների համար էդ նշանակությունը չուներ, ինչ թուրքերի համար հայերինը, վըյհ:




> Չի էրևում:


Քո խնդիրն ա:

հ.գ. մնացածները վաղը կկարդամ, գնացի...

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ասում եմ, էլի... ամբողջական աշխատություններ չեմ կարդացել, միայն քաղաքական հարցեր շոշափող հատվածներ: Խոմեյնու քաղաքական-հոգևոր կտակը, բանաստեղծություններից:


Կարդա: Խոմեյնին նենցա վառռռում, որ ոչ մի Մայն Կամպֆ չի հասնի:




> բանաստեղծություններից:


Շատ նուրբ հոգու տեր մարդա էղել Խոմեյնին: բանաստեղծություններա գրել, մարդկանցա տանջամահ արել...
Ափսոս Հայաստանը տենց առաջնորդ չունի, մի քիչ վառռռեր...




> աաաա, հասար հրեաներին էլ... էսօր կարող ա՞ չքնեմ: Հրեաներին սպանել ա տվել մեկը հենց կարճագլխության համար՝ բրախիկեֆալիա կարծեմ: Համարել ա, որ անառողջ մարդիկ են, չի մտածել, որ հարավ եվրոպոիդների առաջավոր-ասիական ճյուղն ա: Կամ էլ մտածել ա, բայց լավ էլ վերացրել ա: Բայց դա գերմանացիների համար էդ նշանակությունը չուների, ինչ թուրքերի համար հայերինը, վըյհ:


Էս աչքիս Մայն Կամպֆ էլ չես կարդացել:




> Կամ էլ մտածել ա, բայց լավ էլ վերացրել ա:


Ճիշտա արել, չէ? Քո ասելով` թուրքերի նման, որոնք վերացրել են հայերին, կամ ճապոնացիների, որոնք ազգային շահերից Չինաստանում նենց էին վառռռում, որ նույնիսկ Հիթլերը չէր վառում:

----------

Rhayader (02.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Դե, եթե Աստղին հավատանք, դրանք «չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլեր էին», Լյով :Dntknw:  Ինչի՞ վրա ես զարմանում: Ախր քաղաքականության մեջ նպատակն արդարացնում ա միջոցները: Էս մարդիկ տաքուկ-տաքուկ ապրել են, ցեղասպանություն-պատերազմ-մատերազմ ականջի պոչով լսել, ասենք, հազար մարդ մորթելու մասին լսելուց սկսում են հաշվել՝ քանի՞ տարում էդքան կծնենք, բա թշնամու ծնելիությունը ո՞նց գցենք, որ մենք իրենցից շուտ ծնենք մեր «пушечное мясо» ջահելներին, ուղեղները լվանանք զորավար Անդրանիկի, Դրոյի, Նժդեհի «հերոսական կերպարներով, որոնց պիտի նմանվեն», ուղարկեն մեռնելու, ու ասեն՝ արդարացված էր, հազար հոգին մեր մի տարվա ծնելիության նորման է, թող հազարն էլ մորթվեն, մենք մի տարում մեր ոչխարների գլխաքանակը կվերականգնենք:
Լավ բան է քաղաքականությունը, խոսք չունեմ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Դե, եթե Աստղին հավատանք, դա «չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլեր էին», Լյով


Երբ կարդացի թուրքերի "չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլի" մասին, մի պահ քարացա` չգիտեի, թե աղիողորմ խնդամ, թե ողբամ հայ ազգիս վիճակը, որի որոշ ներկայացուցիչներ Մեծ Եղեռնը "չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլ" են համարում:

Պատկերացնում ես` Աստղը խոսա ինչ որ օտարազգի մարդու հետ: Պահի տակ Եղեռնից խոսան, ու ասենք ֆրանսիացիյա, չինացիյա թե եսիմինչա, իմանա այդ "Շտեսնված Քաղաքական Քայլի" մասին, հետո էլ պատմի ընկերներին` իբր հայից եմ նման բան լսել:

----------

Rhayader (02.04.2010), Բիձա (02.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Պերսեպոլիս մուլտֆիլմը` ամբողջությամբ: Պատկերումա Խոմեյնիի իմաստուն ու բարի ղեկավարության ներքո բարգավաճող Իրանը` սկսզբից փոքր աղջնակի, հետո երիտասարդ աղջկա աչքերով:
Կանխավ զգուշացնեմ` տխուր մուլտա: Բայց շատ շատ նուրբա ու սիրուն: Իսկ դե երաժշտությունը ուղղակի հիասքանչա:

1ին մաս

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3092404.html...true&bmstart=0

2րդ մաս

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3092410.html...f020ca759dfc7c

3րդ մաս

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3092417.html...true&bmstart=0

----------


## Gayl

Կուզեի?ք Իրանի նման հզոր երկրում ապրեի?ք:
Leo Negri,Rhayader ախպեր դուք էս մոլորակից չե?ք, ավելի լավ ա Թալեաթ լինել քան ոչխարի պես սատկել, հենա Մոսկվայում դրին անմեղ մարդկանց վարի տվին, բայց իրանց երկրի շահերի համար արեցին ու մի օր դրանք իրանց նպատակին հասնելու են, իրանք չանեն իրանց են անելու էս ա այս աշխարհի օրենքը ուզում ես խաղաղություն պետք է պատերազմես ու ոնց կարողանում ես պետք է երկիրդ հզորացնես հիմա Իսլամ կլինի դե Բուդիզմ կապ չունի կարևորը նպատակի իրականացնում ա, եթե արյուն թափելով պետք է հզորանաս, որ քո արյունը չթափեն ուրեմն պետք է անես:
Աստղի հետ միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, ցեղասպանությունը թուրքերի համար չտեսնված քաղաքականություն էր, իսկ մեր համար լաց ու կոծ, թող կռվեին չմռնեին, ով ա? տեսել մի 10 հոգի զինվածներ մի հազար հոգու դնեն մոռթեն տենց բան չի լինում, դե թող հիմա խելքի գանք ու հզորանանք, էտ ոնց ա պատահում Հրեաները դարձան աշխարհում ամենահզորներից մեկը իսկ մեր հեչ վեջն էլ չի կամ թող մեկը համարձակվի Ճապոնիայի վրա մատ թափ տա կբռնեն կլացացնեն, խելացի ազգը իր սխալների վրա է սովորում ու հույսը իր վրա է դնում կարճ ասած թող կռվեին չմեռնեին, լավ է կանգնած մեռնել քան չոքած ապրել:

----------

Ambrosine (02.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Շևչուկը ո՞նց ա երգում.



> ДДТ - Пацаны
> 
> Умирали пацаны страшно,
> Умирали пацаны просто.
> И не каждый был снаружи прекрасным,
> И не все были высокого роста.
> 
> Но когда на меня смотрели
> Эти пыльные глаза человечьи
> ...


Եթե մեր բոլոր «քաղաքական գործիչներն» այս նույն «հիասքանչ քաղաքական քայլ» տեսանկյունին են Ղարաբաղի համար զոհվողների մասին, ապա ավելի լավ կլինի տղերքը միանգամից ադրբեջանական բանակի համար ուղիղ միջանցք ապահովեն դեպի երևան: Եթե մեռնելու եմ, ապա ավելի լավ է՝ համոզված լինեմ, որ ինձ մեռնելու ուղարկողն էլ պիտի շան նման սատկի:
Ի՞նչ պատկերացում ունեք մեռնելուց, դուք մեռնելու պատրա՞ստ եք, որ ձեր վզին գիշերը տուն գնալուց դանակ դնեն, ասելու՞ եք՝ քաշում ես՝ քաշի, ես մեռնելուց չեմ վախենում: Չեմ հավատում: Ուրեմն մի խոսացեք նրանից, թե ինչքանով է արդարացված ուրիշի մեռնելը :Angry2:  Որովհետև տղերքը որ Ղարաբաղում մեռնում էին, չէին մտածում, որ իրենց հետևից նման բաներ են խոսալու, որ իրենց անվանելու են «Ղարաբաղի սահմանների անառիկության գին»: Երբ իմ հայրը կոնտուզիա ստացավ հրթիռի պայթյունից, չէր մտածում սրա մասին, նրա մտքում իր գյուղի պառավներն էին, որոնց ոչ մեկը չկար, որ պաշտպաներ: Երբ ձեր քաղաքական գործիչները որոշել էին, որ, քանի որ նպատակն արդարացնում է միջոցները, մի գյուղ ավել-մի գյուղ պակաս՝ ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի: Երբ մենք ընտանիքով ռմբապաստարանում կուչ էինք գալիս, երբ մանկությանս ամենավառ հիշողությունը ռուսական ազդանշանային կանաչ փամփուշտների կորագծերն էին, ես չէի մտածում, որ այդ ամենի մասին այսքան ցինիկ կարծիք եմ լսելու: Ու ով էլ ասի, որ դա որևէ կերպ արդարացված էր, միշտ ասելու եմ՝ արդարացված չէր դրա ո՛չ մի վայրկյանը: Անխուսափելի էր՝ այո: Բայց արդարացված կամ, առավել ևս, «հիասքանչ քաղաքական քայլ»՝ երբեք: Ու ոչ մեկը թող չհամարձակվի գնահատական դնել դրան, եթե դրա միջով չի անցել:

----------


## Leo Negri

> ավելի լավ ա Թալեաթ լինել


Էլ ինչ վիճես...

----------


## Rhayader

> Էլ ինչ վիճես...


Դե, մարդիկ կան՝ Ջանարդանային ու Արջունային են արդարացնում, ու Դուրյոդհանային ու Աշվիտհամանին՝ հայհոյում: Պիտի որ արդեն դադարած լինեինք զարմանալ նման բաների վրա:

----------


## Gayl

> Շևչուկը ո՞նց ա երգում.
> 
> 
> Եթե մեր բոլոր «քաղաքական գործիչներն» այս նույն «հիասքանչ քաղաքական քայլ» տեսանկյունին են Ղարաբաղի համար զոհվողների մասին, ապա ավելի լավ կլինի տղերքը միանգամից ադրբեջանական բանակի համար ուղիղ միջանցք ապահովեն դեպի երևան: Եթե մեռնելու եմ, ապա ավելի լավ է՝ համոզված լինեմ, որ ինձ մեռնելու ուղարկողն էլ պիտի շան նման սատկի:
> Ի՞նչ պատկերացում ունեք մեռնելուց, դուք մեռնելու պատրա՞ստ եք, որ ձեր վզին գիշերը տուն գնալուց դանակ դնեն, ասելու՞ եք՝ քաշում ես՝ քաշի, ես մեռնելուց չեմ վախենում: Չեմ հավատում: Ուրեմն մի խոսացեք նրանից, թե ինչքանով է արդարացված ուրիշի մեռնելը Որովհետև տղերքը որ Ղարաբաղում մեռնում էին, չէին մտածում, որ իրենց հետևից նման բաներ են խոսալու, որ իրենց անվանելու են «Ղարաբաղի սահմանների անառիկության գին»: Երբ իմ հայրը կոնտուզիա ստացավ հրթիռի պայթյունից, չէր մտածում սրա մասին, նրա մտքում իր գյուղի պառավներն էին, որոնց ոչ մեկը չկար, որ պաշտպաներ: Երբ ձեր քաղաքական գործիչները որոշել էին, որ, քանի որ նպատակն արդարացնում է միջոցները, մի գյուղ ավել-մի գյուղ պակաս՝ ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի: Երբ մենք ընտանիքով ռմբապաստարանում կուչ էինք գալիս, երբ մանկությանս ամենավառ հիշողությունը ռուսական ազդանշանային կանաչ փամփուշտների կորագծերն էին, ես չէի մտածում, որ այդ ամենի մասին այսքան ցինիկ կարծիք եմ լսելու: Ու ով էլ ասի, որ դա որևէ կերպ արդարացված էր, միշտ ասելու եմ՝ արդարացված չէր դրա ո՛չ մի վայրկյանը: Անխուսափելի էր՝ այո: Բայց արդարացված կամ, առավել ևս, «հիասքանչ քաղաքական քայլ»՝ երբեք: Ու ոչ մեկը թող չհամարձակվի գնահատական դնել դրան, եթե դրա միջով չի անցել:


ի?նչ ես խոսում, Ղարաբաղում կռվածները որ քո նման մտածեին հիմա Հայաստան չէր լինի:
Դու մի հատ կարա?ս հակառակը ապացուցես, կարաս ասես որ թուրքիայի համար ցեղասպանությունը արդարացված նպատակ չէր, այստեղ ոչ ոք չի արդարացնում, բայց հենց ես մեղադրում եմ հայերին:

----------

Ambrosine (02.04.2010), Ariadna (02.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Ես չեմ հասկանում, ոնց կարա մարդ եղեռնի ժամանակ զոհված մարդկանց համեմատի ոչխարների հետ, ու ոնց կարա ուզենա Թալեաթին նմանվել:
Հետաքրքիրա, նման մարդ կարա նայի ասենք Եղեռն անցած մարդկանց աչքերին, կամ իրանց տղաների ու աղջիկների, կամ թոռների ու ծոռների աչքերին ու նույն բանն ասի? Թե ոչխարների, թե Թալեաթի մասին?

----------

Rhayader (02.04.2010), Whyspher Whisper (02.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես չեմ հասկանում, ոնց կարա մարդ եղեռնի ժամանակ զոհված մարդկանց համեմատի ոչխարների հետ, ու ոնց կարա ուզենա Թալեաթին նմանվել:
> Հետաքրքիրա, նման մարդ կարա նայի ասենք Եղեռն անցած մարդկանց աչքերին, կամ իրանց տղաների ու աղջիկների, կամ թոռների ու ծոռների աչքերին ու նույն բանն ասի?


Որտեղ եմ գրել, որ ուզում եմ նմանվել Թալեաթին, կարաս չսադրես, կամ ինչ ոչխար բուն իմաստով ես հասկանում?, թե չես հասկանում ասա կբացատրեմ, ոչխար բառը փոխարինել եմ  հնազանդ բառի հետ:Մի քանի անգամ կարդա գրածներս կարողա հասկանաս:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Որտեղ եմ գրել, որ ուզում եմ նմանվել Թալեաթին, կարաս չսադրես, կամ ինչ ոչխար բուն իմաստով ես հասկանում?,


Գնա Եղեռն անցած մարդու տղուն ասա, որ ոչխար բառը օգտագործել ես փոխաբերական իմաստով, տենանք երկար առողջ ման կգաս?




> ավելի լավ ա Թալեաթ լինել քան ոչխարի պես սատկել


Ավելի լավա սատկել, քան Թալեաթ լինել:

----------

Rhayader (02.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Դու բանակում ծառայել ես?


Էտ մեկն իհարկե քո գործը չէր, բայց դե կպատասխանեմ, չեմ ծառայել ու չեմ ծառայելու 20 տարեկանս դեռ չի լրացել բայց բիլետ ունեմ ի դեպ բիլետս ստացել 18 տարեկանում ծնունդիցս մի 20 օր հետո, ի դեպ պիտանի եմ շարային ծառայության, հետո? դա ինչ կապ ուներ:Իսկ դու քանի տարեկան ես:

----------


## Gayl

> Գնա Եղեռն անցած մարդու տղուն ասա, որ ոչխար բառը օգտագործել ես փոխաբերական իմաստով, տենանք երկար առողջ ման կգաս?


Ոնց տեսնում ես ֆորումում եմ գրել ու ասել եմ ու կասեմ եղեռնի մեղավորը հայնա ու միայն հայը, Վանեցիքի նման թող հավաքվեին տենամ եղեռն կլինե?ր:

----------


## Leo Negri

> ավելի լավ ա Թալեաթ լինել քան ոչխարի պես սատկել:


Ըստ Գայլի` Կոմիտասը ոչխար էր, Դանիել Վարուժանը ոչխար էր, Սիամանթոն ոչխար էր:
Սաղ պտի Թալեաթի նման գազան անասուն լինեին, որ չսատկեին:

----------

Rhayader (02.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ կլիներ մի հատ ուշքի գաիր, ու կարողանաիր կառավարեիր սեփական խոսքերը: Միլիոնից ավել հայա կոտորվել` ուղղակի նրա համար, որ հայա: Իսկ դու գրում ես`ավելի լավ ա Թալեաթ լինել քան ոչխարի պես սատկել:
> Բարի էղի հարգի զոհվածներին, հարգի մահից պրծած մարդկանց ու իրանց էրեխեքին, հարգի Եղեռնի հիշատակը:
> Ու գոնե մի անգամ նայի հանճարեղ "Մայրիկ" կինոն: Ինքը քո ասելով ոչխարների մասինա:


Պահոոոոոոոո էս դու լրիվ սկսեցիր գրածներիս միտքը փոխել, էլ ինչ կարաս:
*Leo Negri,Rhayader ախպեր դուք էս մոլորակից չե?ք, ավելի լավ ա Թալեաթ լինել քան ոչխարի պես սատկել, հենա Մոսկվայում դրին անմեղ մարդկանց վարի տվին, բայց իրանց երկրի շահերի համար արեցին ու մի օր դրանք իրանց նպատակին հասնելու են, իրանք չանեն իրանց են անելու էս ա այս աշխարհի օրենքը ուզում ես խաղաղություն պետք է պատերազմես ու ոնց կարողանում ես պետք է երկիրդ հզորացնես հիմա Իսլամ կլինի դե Բուդիզմ կապ չունի կարևորը նպատակի իրականացնում ա, եթե արյուն թափելով պետք է հզորանաս, որ քո արյունը չթափեն ուրեմն պետք է անես:*
Աստղի հետ միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, ցեղասպանությունը թուրքերի համար չտեսնված քաղաքականություն էր, իսկ մեր համար լաց ու կոծ, թող կռվեին չմռնեին, ով ա? տեսել մի 10 հոգի զինվածներ մի հազար հոգու դնեն մոռթեն տենց բան չի լինում, դե թող հիմա խելքի գանք ու հզորանանք, էտ ոնց ա պատահում Հրեաները դարձան աշխարհում ամենահզորներից մեկը իսկ մեր հեչ վեջն էլ չի կամ թող մեկը համարձակվի Ճապոնիայի վրա մատ թափ տա կբռնեն կլացացնեն, խելացի ազգը իր սխալների վրա է սովորում ու հույսը իր վրա է դնում կարճ ասած թող կռվեին չմեռնեին, լավ է կանգնած մեռնել քան չոքած ապրել: 
Լավ համբերությամբ բացատրեմ, ուրեմն տեսնու?մ ես կարմիր գրածս, հուսով եմ տեսնում ես, մի հատ կարդա, կարդացի?ր, հիմա կարդա վերևինը էն որ մուգ ա գրված, կարդացի?ր, երկու տարբեր պարբերություններ են և հետո անցել եմ Աստղի խոսքերին, դե որ համաձայն եմ իրա հետ, իսկ առաջին պարբերությանս մեջ խոսել եմ ռուսների դեմ կատարված տեռորի մասին,(մասնավորապես նկատի եմ ունեցել, եթե չեչնիան չանի իրանց են ոչխարի պես սատկացնելու, լավ բան չեն բայց եթե իրանց ազգի համար են արել ու թե իրենց նպատակին պետք է հասնեն ուրեմն պետք է պատերազմեն, սա է աշխարհի օրենքը)հետո ասել եմ, որ իսլամ լինի դե Բուդիզմ կարևորը երկրի հզորացնումն է:Եթե այսքանից հետո ասես որ ոչխար(դե այսինքն հնազանդ) հայերին եմ ասել ու սատկացնելը մեզ նկատի ունեի այ էտ ժամանակ հետդ լռիվ ուրիշ ձև կխոսամ:



> Հանկարծ բանակ չգնաս: Քեզ ընդեղ դուր չի գա:


Ոնց որ ավել պակաս բաներ ես խոսում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> ավելի լավ ա Թալեաթ լինել քան ոչխարի պես սատկել


Ես սրա մեջ մի իմաստ եմ տեսնում: Ու շատ ցավալիա, որ էդ իմաստը, էդ միտքը ազգությամբ հայիա պատկանում: 




> տեսել մի 10 հոգի զինվածներ մի հազար հոգու դնեն մոռթեն տենց բան չի լինում,


10 հոգուց շատա էղել, շատ լավ զինված, ու նման բան էղելա:
Ով գիտի դու հայերի առաջնորդը լինեիր, ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ձև կպրծներ: Առաջինը քեզ գլխից կխփեին, հետո նոր ուրիշներին - եթե իհարկե Թալեաթի մասին խոսքերով չանցնեիր ուժեղ թրքերի կողմը:

----------


## Adriano

Հարցը շատ հետաքրքիր է ինչ ստացավ իրանը շահի իշխանությունը վերացնելուց հետո: Ես կարծում եմ ընդհանուր հաշվով այս 20-30 տարվա ընթացքում, ինչ մոլլաները իշխանության գլուխ են եկել ոչ մի բան չի փոխվել, ընդհակառակը, Իրանը և իրանի ժողովուրդը հայտնվել են իրենց իսկ ստեղծած բանտում: Տեսեք պարզ բաներ տնտեսական, քաղաքական շրջափակումները մի կողմից, ժողովրդի`սեփական ժողովրդի, հալածանքները մյուս կողմից, իրանաիրաքյան պատերազմը: Այս բոլորը ստացան իրանցիները հեղափոխությունից: Ես գտնում եմ, որ այժմյա ռեժիմը որքան շուտ փոխվի այնքան օգուտը մեծ կլինի: Ինչպես կարելի է 21-րդ դարում ապրել սուր մուսուլմանական օրենքներով, ասենք թե տղաները պիտի մի տեղ մնան , աղջիկները ուրիշ, ինտերնետի սահմանափակումները: Ինչպես ցույց է տալիս պատմությունը, նման ռեժիմների կյանքը երկար չի տևում: Ինչպես կարելի է 70 միլիոնանոց իրանի ժողվրդին պահել վանդակում: Խեղճերը իրենց սեփական երկրում չեն կարողանում հավեսով ուրախանան, գալիս են Հայստան: Սակայն այստեղ խնդիրը հենց ռեժիմը փոխելու մեջ է: Սա միայն կարող են անել ռուսական, իսրայելական ու ամերիկյան հատուկ ծառայությունները, իհարկե իրանի ժողովրդի ցանկությամբ: Սակայն մի երկիր կա, որ ատամներով պահում է իրանին, դա Չինաստանն է: Բայց իմ կարծիքով ժամանակը կգա, երբ տարածաշրջանում և նրանից դուրս արդեն ոչ մեկին պետք չի լինի այս գարշելի, շիզոֆրենիկ ռեժիմը:

----------

Leo Negri (02.04.2010), Rhayader (02.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես շահի օրոք նկարահանված գովազդում մինիյուբկայով աղջիկ եմ տեսել :Dntknw:  հիմա՝ մենակ չադրայով կարող ես տեսնել:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Բայց իմ կարծիքով ժամանակը կգա, երբ տարածաշրջանում և նրանից դուրս արդեն ոչ մեկին պետք չի լինի այս գարշելի, շիզոֆրենիկ ռեժիմը:


Ժամանակն արդեն եկել է, հենա Չինասատնն այլևս չի ընդիմանում այլ գերտերությունների կողմից Իրանի դեմ իրականացվող միջազգային տնտեսական պատժամիջոցների համար

----------


## Adriano

> Ժամանակն արդեն եկել է, հենա Չինասատնն այլևս չի ընդիմանում այլ գերտերությունների կողմից Իրանի դեմ իրականացվող միջազգային տնտեսական պատժամիջոցների համար


Ասում են չընդդիմանալը դեռ բավական չէ, պետք է խոսքերը գործով ամրագրվեն, իսկ այ դա իմ կարծիքով հենց այնպես Չինաստանը չի անի: Հաստատ Իրանին տալու դիմաց Թայվանի ու Տիբեթի հարցը կդնի: Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ն ու ՌԴ-ն հասկանալով, որ չինաստանի վրա ցանկացած հարցում ճնշում գործադրելու միակ գործիքները դրանք են, հեշտ չեն համաձայնվի դրա հետ: Հետաքրքիր մի բան պարզվում է ԱՄՆ-ն ու ՌԴ-ն հիմա ավելի գործընկերներ են քան մի քանի տարի առաջ: Եվ սա իմ կարծիքով երկուսին էլ ձեռք է տալիս համ կվերացնեն իրանական ռեժիմը, ինչպես նաև միշտ փայտ կունենան ձեռքներին Չինաստանի դեմ: Այսիքն Չինաստանը հեշտ ուտվող ապրանք չի, նա իր դիրքերը նույնիսկ նման հարցում չի զիջի և չի վտանգի իր իսկ էներգետիկ անվտանգությունը:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեժ գիշերվա հետևանքները հիմնականում ջնջվել են: Gayl և Leo Negri մականուններով ակումբցիները ստացել են վերջին նախազգուշացում: Թեման վերաբացվում է: Սրան հաջորդող յուրաքանչյուր թաքնված խայթոցի կամ բացահայտ վիրավորանքի հեղինակը խստագույնս կպատժվի: Բոլորին մաղթում եմ հաճելի ժամանց և քաղաքակիրթ քննարկումներ:*

----------

Gayl (02.04.2010), Norton (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիմա իմ աբսուրդոմետրերը սբոյ կտան: Փաստորեն, շահի համար, նամանավանդ ընդհանուրի շահի համար, կարելի է երեխաներ կախել, ազատամիտներին վերացնել ու կախել, աղջիկներին բռնաբարել ու կախել: Աստղ, դու Նեդայի մահվան կադրերը նայե՞լ ես: Գտի ու նայի, ու դրանից հետո մի հատ էլ կրկնի, որ դա արդարացված ա, եթե երկրի շահերից ա բխում:
> Եթե կարողացար կրկնել... ուրեմն էլ ասելու բան չկա:
> Խրյուստերն ինձ են անուն կպցնում ու ինչ ասես չեն վերագրում, չարիք անվանելով: Ո՞վ է այս ամենն անում, բարիք է, փառք ու պատիվ նրան: Իսկ ես չարիք եմ: Բռավո: Ուրեմն այսպես, ես նախընտրում եմ իմ նման չարիք լինել, քան թե խոմեյնիի, հիտլերի ու թալեաթի կարգի բարիք:


Չէ, չեմ նայել ու վստահ չեմ, որ ուզում եմ նայել:
Գիտե՞ս ինչ կա, երբ որ մեկը պետության ու ազգի համար գնում է նման ոճրագործության, դա իր ազգի համար մեծ գործ ա: Մեր արածները պատերազմում բա ինչու՞ չենք փնովում, հը՞... կարող ա՞ մենք դաժանությունների չենք դիմել: Դիմել ենք, լավ ենք արել, էդպես էր պետք ադրբեջանցուն հասկացնելու համար, որ վերջդ եկել ա, խելոք չմնաս, կմորթեմ: Երբ որ հայերը Օսմանյան կայսրության տարածքում էսքանը հասկանային, կարող ա քրդերի փոխարեն մենք էնտեղ լինենք մեր 20 մլն-անոց բնակչությամբ: Այ այդ ժամանակ էլ կխոսեինք մեր պատմական իռռեդենթիզմից:



> Մինչև հիմա շարիաթի համաձայն Ալլահից ուրացող էրեխուն պետքա սպանել` անկախ տարիքից: Երկրներում, որտեղ շարիաթա, էս օրենքնելա պահպանվում:
> 
> Կրկնեմ` երբ սկսում են հղի կնոջ փորից էրեխուն հանել ու մոր դեմը կրակը քցել` դա շատ շատ վատա, անկախ մտադրություններից, որոնք դրան բերեցին:
> Ու ես խորապես թքած ունեմ` ինչի էին ուզում հասնեին թուրքերը` հայերին վարի տալով:





> Նեդան լավա պրծել` հերոսական մահը լավ մահա: 
> Խոմեյնիի վախտով շատ ավելի ջահել աղջիկների էին բռնաբարում հետո գլխից խփում:
> Իհարկե ըստ Աստղի էդ սաղ արվելա Իրանի ժողովրդի բարգավաճման համար:





> Կարդա: Խոմեյնին նենցա վառռռում, որ ոչ մի Մայն Կամպֆ չի հասնի:
> 
> Շատ նուրբ հոգու տեր մարդա էղել Խոմեյնին: բանաստեղծություններա գրել, մարդկանցա տանջամահ արել...
> Ափսոս Հայաստանը տենց առաջնորդ չունի, մի քիչ վառռռեր...
> 
> Էս աչքիս Մայն Կամպֆ էլ չես կարդացել:
> 
> Ճիշտա արել, չէ? Քո ասելով` թուրքերի նման, որոնք վերացրել են հայերին, կամ ճապոնացիների, որոնք ազգային շահերից Չինաստանում նենց էին վառռռում, որ նույնիսկ Հիթլերը չէր վառում:





> Դե, եթե Աստղին հավատանք, դրանք «չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլեր էին», Լյով Ինչի՞ վրա ես զարմանում: Ախր քաղաքականության մեջ նպատակն արդարացնում ա միջոցները: Էս մարդիկ տաքուկ-տաքուկ ապրել են, ցեղասպանություն-պատերազմ-մատերազմ ականջի պոչով լսել, ասենք, հազար մարդ մորթելու մասին լսելուց սկսում են հաշվել՝ քանի՞ տարում էդքան կծնենք, բա թշնամու ծնելիությունը ո՞նց գցենք, որ մենք իրենցից շուտ ծնենք մեր «пушечное мясо» ջահելներին, ուղեղները լվանանք զորավար Անդրանիկի, Դրոյի, Նժդեհի «հերոսական կերպարներով, որոնց պիտի նմանվեն», ուղարկեն մեռնելու, ու ասեն՝ արդարացված էր, հազար հոգին մեր մի տարվա ծնելիության նորման է, թող հազարն էլ մորթվեն, մենք մի տարում մեր ոչխարների գլխաքանակը կվերականգնենք:
> Լավ բան է քաղաքականությունը, խոսք չունեմ:





> Երբ կարդացի թուրքերի "չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլի" մասին, մի պահ քարացա` չգիտեի, թե աղիողորմ խնդամ, թե ողբամ հայ ազգիս վիճակը, որի որոշ ներկայացուցիչներ Մեծ Եղեռնը "չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլ" են համարում:
> 
> Պատկերացնում ես` Աստղը խոսա ինչ որ օտարազգի մարդու հետ: Պահի տակ Եղեռնից խոսան, ու ասենք ֆրանսիացիյա, չինացիյա թե եսիմինչա, իմանա այդ "Շտեսնված Քաղաքական Քայլի" մասին, հետո էլ պատմի ընկերներին` իբր հայից եմ նման բան լսել:


Հերթական անիմաստ մեկնաբանությունները: Եթե գրելու բան չունեք, մի գրեք էլի, դժվա՞ր է: Ի տարբերություն ձեզ, ես անգամ ցուցանիշներ եմ գրել, թե որ ոլորտում ինչ առաջընթաց է արձանագրվել Իրանում: Ու եթե ուշադիր եք, ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ նշել, որ հեղափոխության արդյունքում իսլամական կարգերի հաստատումը դրական է: Դուք փրփուրներից եք կախվում: Հա, շնորհավորել եմ մեծ օրվա առթիվ, որովհետև ցանակացած ազգի համար իր անկախության հռչակման օրը մեծ օր ա՝ անկախ ռեժիմից:

----------

Gayl (02.04.2010), Norton (02.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ, չեմ նայել ու վստահ չեմ, որ ուզում եմ նայել:
> Գիտե՞ս ինչ կա, երբ որ մեկը պետության ու ազգի համար գնում է նման ոճրագործության, դա իր ազգի համար մեծ գործ ա: Մեր արածները պատերազմում բա ինչու՞ չենք փնովում, հը՞... կարող ա՞ մենք դաժանությունների չենք դիմել: Դիմել ենք, լավ ենք արել, էդպես էր պետք ադրբեջանցուն հասկացնելու համար, որ վերջդ եկել ա, խելոք չմնաս, կմորթեմ: Երբ որ հայերը Օսմանյան կայսրության տարածքում էսքանը հասկանային, կարող ա քրդերի փոխարեն մենք էնտեղ լինենք մեր 20 մլն-անոց բնակչությամբ: Այ այդ ժամանակ էլ կխոսեինք մեր պատմական իռռեդենթիզմից:


մարդ կա փնովում ա /օրինակ ես/, մարդ էլ կա ասում ա լավ ենք արել …
լավ կլինի, փորձես հասկանալ էդպիսի բարբարոսների հոգեկան մղումները… հա, եղել է, որ գերեզմանից մարդ են հանել թաղած ու կախել են… էս վերջին պատերազմում:

իմիջայլոց. ոչ մի իսկական զորական այդպիսի բան արած չկա: անզեն մարդում սպանողը ՝ հանցագործ է: եթե ոչ իրա ազգի մեծամասնության առաջ, ապա իրա ու աշխարհի հոգեկանի առաջ հաստատ:

----------

Բիձա (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շևչուկը ո՞նց ա երգում.
> 
> 
> Եթե մեր բոլոր «քաղաքական գործիչներն» այս նույն «հիասքանչ քաղաքական քայլ» տեսանկյունին են Ղարաբաղի համար զոհվողների մասին, ապա ավելի լավ կլինի տղերքը միանգամից ադրբեջանական բանակի համար ուղիղ միջանցք ապահովեն դեպի երևան: Եթե մեռնելու եմ, ապա ավելի լավ է՝ համոզված լինեմ, որ ինձ մեռնելու ուղարկողն էլ պիտի շան նման սատկի:
> Ի՞նչ պատկերացում ունեք մեռնելուց, դուք մեռնելու պատրա՞ստ եք, որ ձեր վզին գիշերը տուն գնալուց դանակ դնեն, ասելու՞ եք՝ քաշում ես՝ քաշի, ես մեռնելուց չեմ վախենում: Չեմ հավատում: Ուրեմն մի խոսացեք նրանից, թե ինչքանով է արդարացված ուրիշի մեռնելը Որովհետև տղերքը որ Ղարաբաղում մեռնում էին, չէին մտածում, որ իրենց հետևից նման բաներ են խոսալու, որ իրենց անվանելու են «Ղարաբաղի սահմանների անառիկության գին»: Երբ իմ հայրը կոնտուզիա ստացավ հրթիռի պայթյունից, չէր մտածում սրա մասին, նրա մտքում իր գյուղի պառավներն էին, որոնց ոչ մեկը չկար, որ պաշտպաներ: Երբ ձեր քաղաքական գործիչները որոշել էին, որ, քանի որ նպատակն արդարացնում է միջոցները, մի գյուղ ավել-մի գյուղ պակաս՝ ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի: Երբ մենք ընտանիքով ռմբապաստարանում կուչ էինք գալիս, երբ մանկությանս ամենավառ հիշողությունը ռուսական ազդանշանային կանաչ փամփուշտների կորագծերն էին, ես չէի մտածում, որ այդ ամենի մասին այսքան ցինիկ կարծիք եմ լսելու: Ու ով էլ ասի, որ դա որևէ կերպ արդարացված էր, միշտ ասելու եմ՝ արդարացված չէր դրա ո՛չ մի վայրկյանը: Անխուսափելի էր՝ այո: Բայց արդարացված կամ, առավել ևս, «հիասքանչ քաղաքական քայլ»՝ երբեք: Ու ոչ մեկը թող չհամարձակվի գնահատական դնել դրան, եթե դրա միջով չի անցել:


Բայանդուր, պատերազմ գնացողը չգիտի՞, որ գուցե զոհվի: Չեմ հասկանում քո մտածելակերպը, մեկ էլ գրառումները յուրահատուկ ձևով մեկնաբանելը:



> Ըստ Գայլի` Կոմիտասը ոչխար էր, Դանիել Վարուժանը ոչխար էր, Սիամանթոն ոչխար էր:
> Սաղ պտի Թալեաթի նման գազան անասուն լինեին, որ չսատկեին:





> Ես սրա մեջ մի իմաստ եմ տեսնում: Ու շատ ցավալիա, որ էդ իմաստը, էդ միտքը ազգությամբ հայիա պատկանում: 
> 10 հոգուց շատա էղել, շատ լավ զինված, ու նման բան էղելա:
> Ով գիտի դու հայերի առաջնորդը լինեիր, ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ձև կպրծներ: Առաջինը քեզ գլխից կխփեին, հետո նոր ուրիշներին - եթե իհարկե Թալեաթի մասին խոսքերով չանցնեիր ուժեղ թրքերի կողմը:


Ժամանակն է թելադրում վարվելակերպը: Եթե ուզում ես հաղթես, պիտի օգտագործես թշնամուդ զենքը: Ու վաբշե, ինչի՞ եք կարծում, որ հայը պիտի միշտ հանդուրժող ու հլու-հնազանդ լինի :Sad:  Էդպիսի բան չկա: Հենց Գայլի նման մտածող առաջնորդ պետք է լիներ, ոչ թե դաշնակների ու սքեմավորների: Ու հնարավոր է, որ խաչերի ու ավետարանների ու կուսակցական թղթերի փոխարեն, բարձերի տակ զենք ունենային :Angry2:  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> մարդ կա փնովում ա /օրինակ ես/, մարդ էլ կա ասում ա լավ ենք արել …
> լավ կլինի, փորձես հասկանալ էդպիսի բարբարոսների հոգեկան մղումները… հա, եղել է, որ գերեզմանից մարդ են հանել թաղած ու կախել են… էս վերջին պատերազմում:
> 
> իմիջայլոց. ոչ մի իսկական զորական այդպիսի բան արած չկա: անզեն մարդում սպանողը ՝ հանցագործ է: եթե ոչ իրա ազգի մեծամասնության առաջ, ապա իրա ու աշխարհի հոգեկանի առաջ հաստատ:


ԴՎ, էն ժամանակ լավ ենք արել: Հիման չի քննարկվում:

----------

Gayl (02.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Այսօր մեր երկրում ծիծաղի օրն են նշում, այն էլ ծիծաղելի շատ քիչ բան կա, իսկ այ Իրանում մեծ տոն է. *1979 թվականի ապրիլի 1-ին Իրանի ժողովրդի միասնական քվեով երկրի 2500 տարվա շահական իշխանությունը տապալվեց, և ստեղծվեց Իրանի իսլամական հանրապետությունը:* Այդ օրը հռչակվեց Իրանի իսլամական հանրապետության օր: Նախ շնորհավորենք մեր հարևանին՝ այս մեծ օրվա առթիվ, ապա փորձենք անցնել հեղափոխության ակունքներից մինչև վերջինիս հաղթանակը և միգուցե հասնենք անգամ մեր օրերը: Պարզենք, թե ինչու իրանցիները ընտրեցին զարգացման իսլամական ճանապարհը, ինչ էր Իսլամը նրանց համար, ինչպես ձևավորեցին իսլամական կառավարություն...
> 
> Ահա այս գրառումը կանխորոշեց սույն թեմայի բացվելը... չնայած ալարում էի. շատ ծավալուն թեմա է
> 
> ԴՎ ջան, ինչպես ասում են՝ լավ է ուշ, քան՝ ավելի ուշ:
> 
> Սկսենք նրանից, որ արևելյան, հատկապես՝ մահմեդական երկրներին, հենց Արևմուտքն է երբեմն ստիպում մարդկային զարգացման արևմտյան մոդելին այլընտրանք փնտրել: Իսկ մահմեդական երկրներում, *բնականաբար*, այդպիսի մոդել կարող է լինել Իսլամականը:


նախ, շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր թեմայի համար  :Smile: 
երկրորդ  :Smile: 
ինչու՞ բնականաբար: ինչ է, մարդկության հասարակական կազմավորման  բնական վրճակը իսլամանա, կամ քրիստոնեական վիճակն է՞  :Tongue: 

այաթոլաների իշխանություն  ներքին քաղաքականության առումով ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում բոլշեվիկների, ֆաշիստների  իշխանությունից: նույն տոտալիտարիզմն է, ու այլախոհության ոչնչացումը: նույնիսկ ազգային հարցով հար և նման են իրար: կարծում եմ դու լավ գիտես, թե ինչպիսի նախանձախնդրթյամբ են նրանք բնաջնջում ասենք իրենց տարածքում ապրող թուրքերին ամեն մի ազգային դիմագծի դրսևորման համար…

տոտալիտարիզմը չարիք է ազատ մարդու համար:

իհարկե, կային օբերկտիվ պատճառներ, նրա առաջ գալու համար: բայց այն գովերգելը, կարծում եմ ճիշտ չէ: մնացած ամեն ինչ անիմաստ է, եթե մարդ գտնվում է բարտում: ես մարդ ասելով, ինկատի ունեմ մտածող մարդ:
 :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> ԴՎ, էն ժամանակ լավ ենք արել: Հիման չի քննարկվում:


որ՞ ժանակ: ես ինկատի ունեմ ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի տարիները: իսկ դու՞

----------


## dvgray

> Հենց Գայլի նման մտածող առաջնորդ պետք է լիներ, ոչ թե դաշնակների ու սքեմավորների: Ու հնարավոր է, որ խաչերի ու ավետարանների ու կուսակցական թղթերի փոխարեն, բարձերի տակ զենք ունենային


նախ պետք ա թարգել ուրիշների ձեռը խաղալիք լինելը: հետո արդեն իրական պատմական անհրաժեշտությունը կթելադրի…
մենք նստած ենք տատական հեքրիաթների վրա ու պատմանակ անալիզներ ենք անում… դա է առաչին հերթին ՝ ուրիշի ձեռի խաղալիք լինելու ցուցանիշը:

----------

Ambrosine (02.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ի տարբերություն ձեզ, ես անգամ ցուցանիշներ եմ գրել, թե որ ոլորտում ինչ առաջընթաց է արձանագրվել Իրանում:


Ահամ` կառուցվել են դպրոցներ, որոնցից մեկում ուսուցիչների գյուլել են աշակերտների դիմաց, իսկ աղջիկներին առաջվա ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկայի փոխարեն սովորացնում են, թե ինչիա գլխաշորը կնոջ ազատության ու ուժի խորհրդանիշ:




> Հա, շնորհավորել եմ մեծ օրվա առթիվ, որովհետև ցանակացած ազգի համար իր անկախության հռչակման օրը մեծ օր ա՝ անկախ ռեժիմից:


Մյուսը շնորհավորի Ուգանդայի անկախ ժողովրդին` Իդի Ամինի իշխանության գալու կապակցությամբ: Խոմեյնիից պակաս չէր վառում` իշխանության գալուց հետո սկսեց մեթոդիկ ուտել /բառիս բուն իմաստով/ քաղաքական հակառակորդներին ու Ուգանդայում հանուն անկախության ջարդեր կազմակերպել: Հատկանշականա, որ ժողովուրդը իրան էլ էր վախտին սիրել ու աջակցել, օգնելով իշխանության գալ: Նաև հատկանշականա, որ Ուգանդան ցույց էր տալիս գազան աճի /նամանավան ռազմական աճի/ ցուցանիշներ:




> Եթե ուզում ես հաղթես, պիտի օգտագործես թշնամուդ զենքը:


Լավա պարտվել, բայց մարդ մնալ, քան թե հաղթել, բայց գազան անասուն դարձած: 




> Ու վաբշե, ինչի՞ եք կարծում, որ հայը պիտի միշտ հանդուրժող ու հլու-հնազանդ լինի Էդպիսի բան չկա:


Հայը պետքա պայքարի` հայ մնալով, ու չգովերգելով ջարդերը որպես չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլ: 




> Հենց Գայլի նման մտածող առաջնորդ պետք է լիներ, ոչ թե դաշնակների ու սքեմավորների: Ու հնարավոր է, որ խաչերի ու ավետարանների ու կուսակցական թղթերի փոխարեն, բարձերի տակ զենք ունենային


Նո քոմմենթս:

----------


## Ambrosine

> նախ, շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր թեմայի համար 
> երկրորդ 
> ինչու՞ բնականաբար: ինչ է, մարդկության հասարակական կազմավորման  բնական վրճակը իսլամանա, կամ քրիստոնեական վիճակն է՞ 
> 
> այաթոլաների իշխանություն  ներքին քաղաքականության առումով ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում բոլշեվիկների, ֆաշիստների  իշխանությունից: նույն տոտալիտարիզմն է, ու այլախոհության ոչնչացումը: նույնիսկ ազգային հարցով հար և նման են իրար: կարծում եմ դու լավ գիտես, թե ինչպիսի նախանձախնդրթյամբ են նրանք բնաջնջում ասենք իրենց տարածքում ապրող թուրքերին ամեն մի ազգային դիմագծի դրսևորման համար…
> 
> տոտալիտարիզմը չարիք է ազատ մարդու համար:
> 
> իհարկե, կային օբերկտիվ պատճառներ, նրա առաջ գալու համար: բայց այն գովերգելը, կարծում եմ ճիշտ չէ: մնացած ամեն ինչ անիմաստ է, եթե մարդ գտնվում է բարտում: ես մարդ ասելով, ինկատի ունեմ մտածող մարդ:


Խնդրեմ :Tongue: 
Բնականաբար, որովհետև Արևմուտքը գնում է գլոբալիզացիայի և իր արժեքներն է թելադրում մյուսներին: եթե չես փորձում հարմարեցնել տեղական պայմաններին, ապա առաջացնում ես հակաարևմտյան տրամադրություններ... դե արդյունքը տեսնում ենք: Քրիստոնեական մոդել որպես այդպիսին կարծում եմ՝ չկա, որովհետև մենք շուտ ենք սեկուլյարիզացիայի ենթարկել: Իսկ իրենց մոտ դեռ այդ գորընթացը նոր-նոր է հասունանում: Երբ որ ասում ենք, թե 21-րդ դարում միջնադարյան կարգերով ապրելը չգիտեմ՝ ինչ է, ես միանգամից հիշում եմ հայերին, երբ ուրիշների տիրապետության տակ նախնադարյան կարգերով էին ապրում՝ Եվրոպայի կողքին: Իսկ ընտրում են Իսլամը, որովհետև դա իրենց արժեքն է, նրանց համար դա ոչ միայն կրոն է, այլև՝ ամեն ինչ: Իրանը իսլամական դարձավ, բայց մյուս մահմեդական պետությունները՝ ոչ: Ինչու՞. որովհետև ԱՄՆ-ը ամեն անգամ, օրինակ Թուրքիայի համար, զարգացման իսլամական մոդել է հարմարեցնում: Դա արտահայտվեց նաև Էրբաքանի իշխանության գալով: Եթե Աթաթուրքը՝ 1928-ին Սահմանադրությունից չհաներ իսլամը պետական կրոն հռչակող հոդվածը, հիմա Թուրքիան էլ իսլամիստական կլիներ:
Չեմ գովերգում, թողեցի՞ք, որ էլի բաներ գրեմ, միանգամից ենթադրեցին, թե արդարացնում եմ իսլամական կարգը, հասան գենոցիդին... բայց ասում եմ, որ այդ ժամանակ այլ ելք չկար, հեղափոխությունը երկար ճանապարհ անցավ ու ի վերջո հաղթանակեց, որովհետև շահական իշխանությունն էլ արդեն գնալով դառնում էր ամերիկյան իշխանություն:



> որ՞ ժանակ: ես ինկատի ունեմ ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի տարիները: իսկ դու՞


Հա, ես էլ նկատի ունեմ դա: Բայց եթե էն ժամանակ ճիշտ են արել, ես չեմ ասում, որ այսօր էլ պիտի անեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> նախ պետք ա թարգել ուրիշների ձեռը խաղալիք լինելը: հետո արդեն իրական պատմական անհրաժեշտությունը կթելադրի…
> մենք նստած ենք տատական հեքրիաթների վրա ու պատմանակ անալիզներ ենք անում… դա է առաչին հերթին ՝ ուրիշի ձեռի խաղալիք լինելու ցուցանիշը:


Յաա, ինչպե՞ս թե... բա չքննարկե՞նք, թե մեզ ինչ հողեր պիտի վերադարձնեն, իսկ այդ ընթացքում կուլիսների հետևում իրենք մեր փոխարեն որոշեն, որ մեր կողմից ազատագրված հողերը գրավյալ տարածքներ են:



> Ահամ` կառուցվել են դպրոցներ, որոնցից մեկում ուսուցիչների գյուլել են աշակերտների դիմաց, իսկ աղջիկներին առաջվա ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկայի փոխարեն սովորացնում են, թե ինչիա գլխաշորը կնոջ ազատության ու ուժի խորհրդանիշ:
> 
> Մյուսը շնորհավորի Ուգանդայի անկախ ժողովրդին` Իդի Ամինի իշխանության գալու կապակցությամբ: Խոմեյնիից պակաս չէր վառում` իշխանության գալուց հետո սկսեց մեթոդիկ ուտել /բառիս բուն իմաստով/ քաղաքական հակառակորդներին ու Ուգանդայում հանուն անկախության ջարդեր կազմակերպել: Հատկանշականա, ոչ ժողովուրդը իրան էլ էր վախտին սիրել ու աջակցել, օգնելով իշխանության գալ: Նաև հատկանշականա, որ Ուգանդան ցույց էր տալիս գազան աճի /նամանավան ռազմական աճի/ ցուցանիշներ:


Leo Negri, եթե այդ հասարակությունը էդպիսին ա, ուրեմն պիտի, այո, իմանա, թե ինչի համար է գլխաշորը: Դե թող մեր եկեղեցին բացատրի, թե ինչու առաքելական, Հռոմինը՝ ինչու կաթոլիկ... տարբերակում մտցնելու համար չէ՞: Կամ դու փորձի մեր երկրում համասեռամոլների հանդեպ հանդուրժողականություն քարոզել... ինչպես և Իրանում, մեզ մոտ էլ դա չի հաջողվի: Եթե էսպես է եղել, ես չեմ ասում, որ պիտի էդպես էլ մնա: Ես առաջինը բոլոր երկրներում հենց կանանց ու տղամարդկանց իրավահավասարության ջատագով եմ, եթե չգիտես, ասեմ:
Ուգանդան իմ հարևանը չի, որ մեեեծ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնի... երևի էդպես էլ չփորձեմ ուսումնասիրել:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Leo Negri, եթե այդ հասարակությունը էդպիսին ա, ուրեմն պիտի, այո, իմանա, թե ինչի համար է գլխաշորը:


Էդպիսին էդ հասարակությանը դարձրելա արյունարբու պսիխոպատ Խոմեյնին` իր համախոհների հետ:




> Դե թող մեր եկեղեցին բացատրի, թե ինչու առաքելական, Հռոմինը՝ ինչու կաթոլիկ... տարբերակում մտցնելու համար չէ՞:


Չէ` կան հստակ դոգմատների ու հավատալիքների տարբերություններ` օրինակ Հիսուսի աստվածային ստատուսի վերաբերյալ: Եկեղեցին դա շատ հստակ ու հմտորեն բացատրումա:




> Կամ դու փորձի մեր երկրում համասեռամոլների հանդեպ հանդուրժողականություն քարոզել...


Դրա համար տենց մարդուն շատ շատ ծեծեն ու մամուլում վատ վատ բաներ գրեն` ոչ մեկ նման մարդու չի տանի գնդակահարման կամ կախելու` ինչպես կանեն բարգավաճող Իրանում:




> Ես առաջինը բոլոր երկրներում հենց կանանց ու տղամարդկանց իրավահավասարության ջատագով եմ, եթե չգիտես, ասեմ:


Առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում իսլամական գլխաշորերն արդարացնող մարդ, որն հետո պնդի, որ ինքը թունդ իրավունքների ջատագովա:
Իհարկե, դու ավելի լավ գիտես, ինչնա լավ իրանցի համայն կնանիքի համար:




> Ուգանդան իմ հարևանը չի, որ մեեեծ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնի... երևի էդպես էլ չփորձեմ ուսումնասիրել:


Շատ իզուր: Նենց ջարդերա էղել, էլ դու սուս: Ու սաղ պետական շահերի քողի տակ:

----------

Բիձա (02.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

Leo Negri, փաստարկ ունես հիմնավորի, ոչ թե անձնավորի կամ իբր վերին "ինտելլեկտ" կիսակծողական գրառումներ արա: Կծելթւցդ գրառումը ավելի ազդեցիկ չի դառնում: Մի հատ հավեսով էլ Հայաստանի անկախությունը ծաղրեք, քանի որ, լիքը անօրինություններ էլ նրա անկախությունից հետոյա եղել: Էլ չգիտեք ինչ գրեք է՛լ Ուգանդա, է՛լ Զիմբաբվե, բա Կամբոջա՜ն:
Սկզբի համար խորհուրդ, նայեք բաժինը որտեղ է բացված՝միջազգային քաղաքականություն: Հիմա պատմական էքսկուրդ ենք անում անցյալ, ի՞նչն էր արդ այդ պատճառը, որի հետևանքով տեղի ունեցավ հեղափոխությունը և ինչու՞ ժողովուրդը այն պաշտպանեց: Ի՞նչ է մինչ իսլամիստների գալը երկրում ամեն ինչ ընտիր էր, անօրինություն չկա՞ր, մարդիկ ազա՞տ էին և արևելյան ադաթներով չէին շարժվու՞մ, իհարկե կար և՛ անօրինություն, և՛ արևելյան խիստ կանոններ: Մի բան էլ կար, երկիրը չուներ կենտրոնացված ուժեղ պետություն և ըստ էության աշխարհի մեծերի ձեռը խաղալիք հողակտոր էր և հասունացել էր պահը, որ մի ուժեղ ձեռք կգա ու երկիրը կհավաքի իր ձեռքը, երկրի սահմաններում հաստատի ինքիշխանութուն և այդ ուժը հանդիսացան իսլամիստները և, որի շնորհիվ Իրանը այսօրվա աշխարհում դարձավ գործոն: Հիմա այս փաստարկների դեմ բա ունե՞ք, համոզված եմ ո՛չ, բայց փոխարենը պատասխանելու բուն թեմայով, համոզված եմ պոստը կարժանանա որևէ սպանության տեսարանի մեջբերումով ու տափակ, բայց հեղինակի կողմից իբր "խելացիության նշան" համարվող կոչերով:

----------

Ambrosine (03.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Leo Negri, փաստարկ ունես հիմնավորի, ոչ թե անձնավորի կամ իբր վերին "ինտելլեկտ" կիսակծողական գրառումներ արա: Կծելթւցդ գրառումը ավելի ազդեցիկ չի դառնում: Մի հատ հավեսով էլ Հայաստանի անկախությունը ծաղրեք, քանի որ, լիքը անօրինություններ էլ նրա անկախությունից հետոյա եղել: Էլ չգիտեք ինչ գրեք է՛լ Ուգանդա, է՛լ Զիմբաբվե, բա Կամբոջա՜ն:
> Սկզբի համար խորհուրդ, նայեք բաժինը որտեղ է բացված՝միջազգային քաղաքականություն: Հիմա պատմական էքսկուրդ ենք անում անցյալ, ի՞նչն էր արդ այդ պատճառը, որի հետևանքով տեղի ունեցավ հեղափոխությունը և ինչու՞ ժողովուրդը այն պաշտպանեց: Ի՞նչ է մինչ իսլամիստների գալը երկրում ամեն ինչ ընտիր էր, անօրինություն չկա՞ր, մարդիկ ազա՞տ էին և արևելյան ադաթներով չէին շարժվու՞մ, իհարկե կար և՛ անօրինություն, և՛ արևելյան խիստ կանոններ: Մի բան էլ կար, երկիրը չուներ կենտրոնացված ուժեղ պետություն և ըստ էության աշխարհի մեծերի ձեռը խաղալիք հողակտոր էր և հասունացել էր պահը, որ մի ուժեղ ձեռք կգա ու երկիրը կհավաքի իր ձեռքը, երկրի սահմաններում հաստատի ինքիշխանութուն և այդ ուժը հանդիսացան իսլամիստները և, որի շնորհիվ Իրանը այսօրվա աշխարհում դարձավ գործոն: *Հիմա այս փաստարկների դեմ բա ունե՞ք, համոզված եմ ո՛չ, բայց փոխարենը պատասխանելու բուն թեմայով, համոզված եմ* պոստը կարժանանա որևէ սպանության տեսարանի մեջբերումով ու տափակ, բայց հեղինակի կողմից իբր "խելացիության նշան" համարվող կոչերով:


*համոզված ես…* 
…
ստալնի երկրպագուների բանակի ոճ է հիշեցնում: ուժեղ պետություն ու ֆլան ֆստան… երկիրը հավաքի իրա ձեռը… 
էտ երկիրը տասնամյակներ շարունակ հանդիսանում ա մերջավոր արևելքի խաղաղության կազմաքանդողը: սովետի հետ միասին: ոնց որ սովետում էր , երկիրը "հզոր", ժողովուրդը սոված-ծարավ-տկլոր, նույնը իրանում ա

----------


## Norton

> *համոզված ես…* 
> …
> ստալնի երկրպագուների բանակի ոճ է հիշեցնում: ուժեղ պետություն ու ֆլան ֆստան… երկիրը հավաքի իրա ձեռը… 
> էտ երկիրը տասնամյակներ շարունակ հանդիսանում ա մերջավոր արևելքի խաղաղության կազմաքանդողը: սովետի հետ միասին: ոնց որ սովետում էր , երկիրը "հզոր", ժողովուրդը սոված-ծարավ-տկլոր, նույնը իրանում ա


Եթե կան, բերե՛ք: 4 էջ գրվումա մենակ դպրոցական աղջկա մասին, որին սպանել են, լավ դրանից առաջ դա չկա՞ր, կամ միայն այդ ա փաստարկը:
Դիվ, եթե թեման կարդացել ես պարզ գրել էի *առաջին էջում*, որ ես ամենևին "երկրպագու" չեմ, բայց, երբ դրա դեմ սկսում են խոսալ տափակ, կիսածաղրական, իրենց "մեծն ինտելլեկտը" ցույց տալու մղումով ու մենակ նույն բանն են գրում, չկարդալով վերևի պոտում ինչա գրած դա արդեն ծիծաղալույա, խոսքը կոնկրետ քո մասին չի:
Ինչ վերաբերվում Ստալինին, էլի սխալ համեմատություն, քանի որ Ստալինի ժամանակի Սովետն ու 60-70-ականների Իրանը տարբեր բաներ են, ժողովուրդը իրոք ուզում էր փոփոխություն, ամուր իշխանություն ու դրսի չմիջամտություն՝ դա ուրիշ հարցա, որ էդ իշխանությունը ինչ դառավ, կամ ինչեր արեց, բայց իր հիմնական խնդիրը լուծեց՝ ա) երկրի միավորում, բ) դրսի ուժերի երկրից հեռացում:

----------

Ambrosine (03.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> փաստարկ ունես հիմնավորի,


Ինձ թվումա, բավականին լավ եմ հիմնավորում: 




> կիսակծողական գրառումներ արա: Կծելթւցդ գրառումը ավելի ազդեցիկ չի դառնում


Օրինակ բեր թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող կծողական գրառման:
Առողջ սարկազմը բանավեճ վարելու հնարքներից մեկնա, օգտագործվումա հակառակորդի, ըստ քեզ "տափակ" հայտարարությունների մատնանշման համար:




> Էլ չգիտեք ինչ գրեք է՛լ Ուգանդա, է՛լ Զիմբաբվե, բա Կամբոջա՜ն:


Իհարկե, Կամբոջայումելա ամենինչ արվել զուտ պետական շահերից ելնելով: Իմ հիշելով, ընդեղի Պոլպոթյան կարմիր կհմերները որոշեցին, որ կրթված լինելը արդեն հանցագործությունա ու հակասումա պետության շահերին, ու սկսեցին ուսուցիչներին, բժիշկներին և այլոց վարի տալ: Նույնիսկ ակնոց կրելն էին համարում կրթվածության նշան` ինչը ակնոցավոր մարդուն ոչ մի լավ բան բերել չէր կարող:




> Սկզբի համար խորհուրդ, նայեք բաժինը որտեղ է բացված՝միջազգային քաղաքականություն:


Թեմայի առաջին գրառումը շնորհավորում է Իրանի ժողովրդին Խոմեյնիի իշխանության գալու առթիվ, շնորհավորում է իրանց երկրում տոտալիտարիզմի ու իսլամական ֆունդամենտալիզմի հաստատման առթիվ: Ես աշխատում եմ ցույց տալ, ինչու է նման շնորհավորանքը առնվազն մառազմատիկ /ուրիշների գրառումներում կեղտ ու կծողական պարունակություն փնտրող մարդկանց խնդրում եմ նշել, որակավորումը վերաբերվումա շնորհավորանքին, ոչ թե շնորհավորողին/, ու առաջարկում եմ նաև շնորհավորել ուգանդացիներին ու ինչու ոչ կամբոջացինեին` իրանց մոտ էլ տեղի ունեցած նմանատիպ փոփոխությունների առթիվ: 




> Ի՞նչ է մինչ իսլամիստների գալը երկրում ամեն ինչ ընտիր էր, անօրինություն չկա՞ր, մարդիկ ազա՞տ էին և արևելյան ադաթներով չէին շարժվու՞մ, իհարկե կար և՛ անօրինություն, և՛ արևելյան խիստ կանոններ:


Անօրինություն կար` ինչպես և յուրաքանչյուր երկրում: Մարդիկ` այո, ավելի ազատ էին, աղջկա հետ օրինակ կարելի էր փողոցում ձեռքը բռնած քայլել: Խոմեյնիի օրոք դրա համար ուղղակի ճիպոտահարեին` մարդ կարար հաշվեր թեթև պրծավ:




> Մի բան էլ կար, երկիրը չուներ կենտրոնացված ուժեղ պետություն և ըստ էության աշխարհի մեծերի ձեռը խաղալիք հողակտոր էր


Կարելիա մտածել, որ երբ Խոմեյնիի օրոք Իռաքի հետ պատերազմում էր, ահռելի զոհեր տալով ու 12 տարեկան էրեխեքին ուղարկելով մարտի դաշտ, աշխարհի մեծերի համար խաղալիք չէր:
Կարելիա մտածել, որ միայն Խոմեյնիի ֆանատիզմը կարող էր երկրին կենտրոնացված ուժեղ պետություն սարքել:
Կարելիա մտածել, որ Իրանի հիմիկվա դիրքը Խոմեյնիի շնորհիվա, ոչ թե Խոմեյնիի հակառակ:




> երկրի սահմաններում հաստատի ինքիշխանութուն և այդ ուժը հանդիսացան իսլամիստները


Հանդիսացան` որովհետև ամենահմուտը գտնվեցին ժողովրդին մատի շուրջը ֆռցնելու գործում: Բավականա կարդալ, Խոմեյնին ինչքանա գրում իրանցիների ընտրյալության ու բարձր առաքելության մասին, ու մնացած անհավատ ազգերի ստորադաս դիրքի մասին: Պարզա, որ շահի օրոք իրեն արևմտյան ձեռքերում խաղալիք զգացող ժողովուրդը նման առաջնորդի կողմը կընդուներ` չիմանալով գլխին ինչա գալու:




> աշխարհում դարձավ գործոն


Գործոն դառնալը բերեց նրան, որ 2002թ. Բուշենք լրջով քննարկում էին միջուկային հարվածի պոտենցիալ հնարավորությունը Իրանի գլխին:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp...nguage=printer




> համոզված եմ պոստը կարժանանա որևէ սպանության տեսարանի մեջբերումով


Եթե Շահի ժամանակ սպանությունները քիչ էին ու անվանվում էին դաժանություն, Խոմեյնիի ժամանակ դրանք կտրուկ շատացան ու սկսեցին անվանվել իսլամական արդարության դրսևորում:
Կրկնեմ` ես դեմ եմ նման արյունալի քայլերի` ինչքան էլ իրանք չլավացնեն երկրի GDPն:




> ու տափակ, բայց հեղինակի կողմից իբր "խելացիության նշան" համարվող կոչերով


Հեղինակը, այսինքն ես, նման "տափակ" կոչերը համարումա կարեկցանքի նշան, որ թե սեփական խելացիության:

----------

Բիձա (02.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Ինձ թվումա, բավականին լավ եմ հիմնավորում: 
> 
> Օրինակ բեր թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող կծողական գրառման:
> Առողջ սարկազմը բանավեճ վարելու հնարքներից մեկնա, օգտագործվումա հակառակորդի, ըստ քեզ "տափակ" հայտարարությունների մատնանշման համար:
> 
> Իհարկե, Կամբոջայումելա ամենինչ արվել զուտ պետական շահերից ելնելով: Իմ հիշելով, ընդեղի Պոլպոթյան կարմիր կհմերները որոշեցին, որ կրթված լինելը արդեն հանցագործությունա ու հակասումա պետության շահերին, ու սկսեցին ուսուցիճներին, բժիշկներին և այլոց վարի տալ: Նույնիսկ ակնոց կրելն էին համարում կրթվաշության նշան` ինչև ակնոցավոր մարդուն ոչ մի լավ բան բերել չէր կարող:
> 
> Թեմայի առաջին գրառումը շնորհավորում է Իրանի ժողովրդին Խոմեյնիի իշխանության գալու առիթով. շնորհավորում է իրանց երկրեւմ տոտալիտարիզմի ու իսլամական ֆունդամենտալիզմի հաստատման առթիվ: Ես աշխատում եմ ցույց տալ, ինչու է նման շնորհավորանքը առնվազն մառազմատիկ /ուրիշների գրառումներում կեղտ ու կծողական պարունակություն փնտրող մարդկանց խնդրում եմ նշել, որակավորումը վերաբերվումա շնորհավորանքին, ոչ թե շնորհավորողին/, ու առաջարկում եմ նաև շնորհավորել ուգանդացիներին ու ինչու ոչ կամբոջացինեին` իրանց մոտ էլ տեղի ունեցած նմանատիպ փոփոխությունների առթիվ:
> 
> ...


Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ պոստը մանր կտորների չբաժանենք, դա դժվարացնումա հետագա պատասխանելուն:
Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ 4 էջ նույնատիպ գրառում անելը չի խոսում հիմնավորվածության մասին, մանավանդ, որ դա արվում է միայն թեթև կծելու միտումով:
Կամբոջայի առումով իհարկե ճիշտ ես, բայց էլի տարբեր իրավիճակներ են: Պոլ Պոտը ամբողջ ազգին ստիպում էր բրնձի վրա աշախատել, ու վա՜յ նրան, որ աշխատաքների ծանրությանը չդիմանար տեղում գնդակահարություն: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ազատությանը, իհարկե սահմանափակ է ինչպես մահմեդական պետությունների հիմնական մասում, ուղղակի իրանում ավելի խիստ է, քանի որ թեոկրատական պետություն է ու հիմքը դրած է կրոնը:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է առիթից օգտվելու, ճիշտ եք: Նայեք այդ ժամանակ փոփոխության անհրաժեշտությունը զարգացել էր իրանցիների շրջանում ու պետք էր ուժ, որը կառաջնորդեր և այդ առումով ավելի ճարպիկ գտնվեցին իսլամիստները: Պետք է նշել, որ կարողացան միավորել երկիրը, ինչ կատարվեց հետո դա այլ քննարկման հարց է, բայց գլխավոր նպատակը իրագործվեց: 
Ընդհանրապես ժամանակակից աշխարհում թեոկրատական պետությունը անհեթեթություն է: Պետական կառավարման գործում քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը անցնումա դեմոկրատական կառավարման ձևին դա էլ ա այլ քննարկման առարկա, ինչպես արդեն մի անգամ նշել եմ, Իրանի իսլամական ռեժիմը իրեն սպառել է և պետք է հեռանա: Նույն հարցի շուրջ տարբվեր սպեկտրներից ենք խոսում ու կարծեմ ոչ-ոք չէր գրել, որ ասենք Իրանում ամեն ինչ արդար է:

----------

Ambrosine (03.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Ինձ ավելի հեշտա կտորների բաժանելով, բայց դե:

Կրկնությունը գիտության մամանա` ես կրկնել եմ ու կրկնելու եմ, որ անընդունելի եմ համարում սպանած էրեխեքի ոսկորների վրա կառուցված տնտեսական աճը:
Կհմերները բրնձի վրա աշխատելը հիմնավորում էին Խոմեյնու նման` ըստ իրանց Կամբոջան պիտի անկախանար այլ երկրների ազդեցությունից: Ուղղակի Խոմեյնին ավելի խելոք էր` գիտական միտքը չճնշելու համար, ու ավելի հարուստ` ռեսուրսների տեսակետից, մարդկային ռեսուրսները ներառյալ: 
Ոչ բոլոր մահմեդական պետություններումա նման ազատության սահմանափակում: 
Հեղափոխությունը իրանցիք արին սաղովի, կասկած կա Սովետի նենց ոչինչ օգնությամբ ու աջակցությամբ, հետո էկավ Խոմեյնինիի ոհմակը ու սկսեց վարի տալ թե շահի կողմնակիցներին, թե նախկին հեղափոպականներին: 
Ֆունդամենտալիզմը երևի թե ժողովրդի համար ամենաանհաջող պետական կառուցվածքներից մեկնա` լիովին համաձայն եմ:

Իմ տեսանկյունը /սպեկտրը/ էնա, որ ճիշտ չի ժողովրդին շհորհավորել տոտալիտար ֆունդամենտալիզմի հաստատման տարեդարձի առթիվ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ ավելի հեշտա կտորների բաժանելով, բայց դե:
> 
> Կրկնությունը գիտության մամանա` ես կրկնել եմ ու կրկնելու եմ, որ անընդունելի եմ համարում սպանած էրեխեքի ոսկորների վրա կառուցված տնտեսական աճը:


Քո հետ վիճելու մտադրություն չունեմ, անիմաստ բան եմ համարում քո դեպքում, միայն երկու հարց եմ տալու երկրորդ հարցը կտամ առաջինի պատասխանը կարդալուց հետո:
Երևի էս 6 էջի գրառումների կեսը քեզ ա պատկանում էտքան գրեցիր ու դատապարտեցիր, այնպես ցույց տվեցիր որ սիրտդ զոհված հայերի համարա անչափ ցավում ա, դե եթե այդպես ա թուրքին կպատժե՞ս իր արարքի համար խոսքս այս սերունդին ա վերաբերվում, դե ինչ կապ ունի եթե իրանց թոռները չեն ընդունում որ իրանց պապերը մարդասպանություն են արել ուրեմն մի մեղավոր էլ իրանք են:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Քո հետ վիճելու մտադրություն չունեմ, անիմաստ բան եմ համարում քո դեպքում


Դա լիովին քո գործնա:




> այնպես ցույց տվեցիր որ սիրտդ զոհված հայերի համարա անչափ ցավում ա


Է բա: Երևի չհավատաս, բայց "Մայրիկ"ը նայելուց մինչև հիմա երբեմն պահի տակ կարողա հուզվեմ:




> , դե եթե այդպես ա թուրքին կպատժե՞ս իր արարքի համար խոսքս այս սերունդին ա վերաբերվում,


Էս սերունդին` չէ, ես ինձ դատելու ու պատժելու իրավունք չեմ վերապահի:
Բայց ես հայ եմ, ու անընդունելի եմ համարում նույնիսկ ամենաանհեթեթ երազներումս փորձեմ հարցին նայեմ թուրքերի տեսակետից, ու նույնիսկ թեորետիկ առումով փորձեմ իրանց արդարացնեմ` օգտագործելով "չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլ" բառակապակցությունը: Ու երբ ինձ հարցնում են դրա մասին, լինի հարցնողը հայ թե արտասահմանցի` ես ավելի լավա ձեռս պոկել տամ, քան թե հարցնողին սկսեմ թեման պարզաբանել թուրքերի ու իրանց շահերի տեսանկյունից` յուղ լցելով առանց էս էլ գիշեր ցերեկ աշխատող թուրքական պրոպագանդիստական մեքենայի շարժիչին:
Հեշտա ասել` թող հայերը պայքարեին, թող էս անեին էն անեին, զենք ճարեին բարցի տակ պահեին և այլն: Որտեղ կարացին` պայքարեցին, որտեղ չկարողացան` չպայքարեցին, որտեղից կարողացան` փախան, որտեղից չկարողացան` զոհ գնացին - էդա եղելությունը: Ու մեր իրավունքներից դուրսա ասել, որ կարող էին պայքարեին, պիտի պայքարեին, որ մենք իրանց տեղը լինեինք` կպայքարեինք, և այլն: Որովհետև զինված պրոֆեսիոնալ մարդասպաններին շատ հեշտա վախեցնել, կառավարել, բնաջնջել խաղաղ ժողովրդին:
Ու շատ դժվարա ինչ որ բան անել, երբ պրոֆեսիոնալ զինվորականները մի օր հուփ են տալիս ու սկսում են քեզ, ընտանիքը, գեղը բնաջնջել:




> դե ինչ կապ ունի եթե իրանց թոռները չեն ընդունում որ իրանց պապերը մարդասպանություն են արել ուրեմն մի մեղավոր էլ իրանք են:


Մեղավոր են թաքցնելու, չընդունելու, չտեսնված քաղաքական քայլ համարելու մեջ, ոչ թե կազմակերպելու ու իրագործելու: Էդ լրիվ տարբեր մասշտաբի մեղքեր են:

Ինչևէ, եթե դեմ չէս, արժի էս հարցերի քննարկումը տեղափոխել Եղեռնի մասին թեմա` թե չէ օֆֆթոփենք գը: Մյուս հարցը ընդեղ տուր, եթե դժվար չի:

----------

